# Anyone else watching Hurricane Irma closely? [MERGED]



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 3, 2017)

We are as we live on the atlantic coast of FL. I have a cancelable reservation booked right now but I'm scanning for a getaway at a resort I like also. It feels like we just evacutated for Matthew not that long ago, I swear.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 3, 2017)

Yep, we are.  Hard not to with all the scenes from TX. We are further north up the Atlantic Coast....but it has been a while since we had one here and it just feels like we are due.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2017)

certainly looks very ugly for sure...although its still a week away from even having any sort of accurate landfall predictions.  heck the "models" show it landing everywhere from mexico to geenland.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 3, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> certainly looks very ugly for sure...although its still a week away from even having any sort of accurate landfall predictions.  heck the "models" show it landing everywhere from mexico to geenland.



If it's going to affect my area, it would start fri/sat so hopefully we should know more by mid-week. I made a series of 1 night reservations in Orlando (at the same resort) for ease of cancellation. Most people we know have made reservations already...after Matthew we swore we wouldn't evacuate inland again (waiting to get back onto the barrier island was not fun), but when push comes to shove nobody wants to chance putting their kids in harms way.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 3, 2017)

We'd be foolish not to...
We weren't in Miami for Andrew, but I remember Betsy (1965) from my youth.
More recently, Charley (2004) tore a path thru the state, but we were in Vegas.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 3, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> We'd be foolish not to...
> We weren't in Miami for Andrew, but I remember Betsy (1965) from my youth.
> More recently, Charley (2004) tore a path thru the state, but we were in Vegas.


 
I was stationed at Homestead AFB during Hurricane Betsy.  I remember serving on Sand-Bag Detail to prepare for the storm. It was my first exposure to a hurricane.
If I remember correctly, it was a slow-moving storm, and we had a lot of rain for about 3 days.  The clean up was horrendous - the rain had a high salt content and when 
the windows dried - it was hard to clean the salt residue. Also cars had pock marks from the salty-rain.

Richard


----------



## mdurette (Sep 3, 2017)

I thought about something tonight...Some parts of Texas received 48 inches of rain.
About 1 inch of rain = 1 ft of snow.
That would be 48 feet of snow if a system like that stalled over cold weather climates.  Holy Moly.  Where do you even begin with that!


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes, we are watching closely.  We are at our 2nd home in Jacksonville visiting with our son and his family for the grandkids birthdays.   We fly back home a week from Wednesday.  I'd like Irma to stall until after the 12th!  Maybe we should be making reservations inland.  I have no desire to be here for a hurricane.  Kids waited too long to evacuate for Matthew and rode it out but I was very worried about them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 4, 2017)

We had this discussion after Matthew last fall about how many people don't follow evacuation orders whether because they don't want to leave pets, they take a chance on the worst not happening, they're worried about unpoliced looting ... and then you have to wait for the authorities to tell you when you can return.  After Matthew it wasn't coordinated very well, the bridges to Hilton Head Island weren't opened until days later and people ended up parked on 278 for days.  I was so grateful for the neighbors who stayed because they were able to let us know we hadn't sustained any damage which helped us decide whether we needed to get there from Massachusetts.  If we didn't learn about any damage until the island was opened and we could get there, repairs would have been that much more delayed by long queues with contractors.

But after being glued to the TV for both Katrina and Harvey, and seeing weather events routinely becoming more and more devastating, it's very hard to understand staying for any reason except not being able to take pets with you.  I don't think I could leave our Ted behind.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 4, 2017)

we just received a warning from our general manager for our community in SW Florida regarding shuttering our homes and moving any outside objects inside.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 4, 2017)

Our hope and prayers are with the people in the caribbean islands who are facing Hurricane Irma

Good Luck and Stay safe

Bill


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 4, 2017)

The latest projection has it going over Cuba and straight to my house !!   Looks like the Bahamas are spared, but the Gulf is in trouble.  Imagine if this forecast keeps heading west and ends up in Houston?  Right now the white line stops right at my house!


----------



## tiel (Sep 4, 2017)

We just checked in to Ocean Pointe yesterday, and are wondering what we should do.  We have made some single night reservations in Orlando, just in case, but that may not be far enough. We've never been anywhere near a hurricane, so have no idea what to think.  Guess we'll just wait to see what the GM of the resort advises closer to next weekend.  The most recent projection of Irma's path shows impact on this area likely...


----------



## Nancy (Sep 4, 2017)

What, if anything, will RCI do if your exchange is unavailable?   (Did not get insurance because didn't use that many TPU's)


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 4, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> We had this discussion after Matthew last fall about how many people don't follow evacuation orders whether because they don't want to leave pets, they take a chance on the worst not happening, they're worried about unpoliced looting ... and then you have to wait for the authorities to tell you when you can return.  After Matthew it wasn't coordinated very well, the bridges to Hilton Head Island weren't opened until days later and people ended up parked on 278 for days. * I was so grateful for the neighbors who stayed because they were able to let us know we hadn't sustained any damage* which helped us decide whether we needed to get there from Massachusetts.  If we didn't learn about any damage until the island was opened and we could get there, repairs would have been that much more delayed by long queues with contractors.
> 
> But after being glued to the TV for both Katrina and Harvey, and seeing weather events routinely becoming more and more devastating, *it's very hard to understand staying for any reason except not being able to take pets with you*.  I don't think I could leave our Ted behind.



We don't have pets, but after evacuating for Matthew I fully understand not evacuating. As soon as it was over I was so thankful for the people who had stayed. I went from thinking that they were nuts to being so glad that they were braver than I was. This time around I made reservations in Orlando but honestly I don't want to go that far inland unless it's hitting Melbourne as a 4 or a 5. Anything else I'm game to ride it out just over the bridge. At least that way we are right here to get back as soon as the causeways are opened. 



tiel said:


> We just checked in to Ocean Pointe yesterday, and are wondering what we should do.  We have made some single night reservations in Orlando, just in case, but that may not be far enough. We've never been anywhere near a hurricane, so have no idea what to think.  Guess we'll just wait to see what the GM of the resort advises closer to next weekend.  The most recent projection of Irma's path shows impact on this area likely...



I'm not sure where Ocean Pointe is, but Orlando is where we evacuate to normally. Last year we never even lost power at Grande Vista in Orlando during Matthew.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 4, 2017)

Nancy said:


> What, if anything, will RCI do if your exchange is unavailable?   (Did not get insurance because didn't use that many TPU's)



Why would it be unavailable? If it's in an area where the storm is making landfall I'm sure RCI would be reasonable and would work with you. I'd call to find out.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 4, 2017)

When Jeb Bush was governor, he always said evacuate tens of miles, not hundreds of miles.  In other words, if you are near the coast, head inland a bit, but don't travel too far,  for many reasons.  I always thought that was good advice after seeing what happens around here.  Orlando is always a great place to go because it is about as inland as you can get and there and thousands of rooms.  Plus, Orlando has the most of everything you'll need after a hurricane, as far as gas, food, or anything else.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 4, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> The latest projection has it going over Cuba and straight to my house !!   Looks like the Bahamas are spared, but the Gulf is in trouble.  Imagine if this forecast keeps heading west and ends up in Houston?  Right now the white line stops right at my house!View attachment 4649



Wow, I wish you hadn't posted that picture. Are you sure it's your house that white line stops at.  It looks like mine in Cape Coral. 

We will probably sit tight


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2017)

im convinced these "more than a week out" maps are generated to elicit panic and shopping for emergency supplies.

generators and water already flying off shelves here in jax at lowes/home depot/etc...

while im not advocating to not be prepared, these "forecasts" change every few hours.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 4, 2017)

TUG Brian - I said the same thing earlier today.   Yes, be mindful...watch the storm, be prepared.  But, the hype.....yep, I'm sure a lot of it is for ratings.    I think about how many times I have watched the weather channel in the past week.   Probably as much as I have all year.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 4, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> im convinced these "more than a week out" maps are generated to elicit panic and shopping for emergency supplies.
> 
> generators and water already flying off shelves here in jax at lowes/home depot/etc...
> 
> while im not advocating to not be prepared, these "forecasts" change every few hours.



I don't like the hype either but What's the alternative. Don't inform?  I mean how do I know what to prepare for without the information


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2017)

guess if you warn everyone...noone can claim they werent aware!


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 4, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> im convinced these "more than a week out" maps are generated to elicit panic and shopping for emergency supplies.
> 
> generators and water already flying off shelves here in jax at lowes/home depot/etc...
> 
> while im not advocating to not be prepared, these "forecasts" change every few hours.



Wow, I can't believe YOU said that!  The updates aren't changing much anymore.  This is going to be bad!  What are you thinking!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 4, 2017)

That white line goes basically through Orlando. I told hubby that I don't get the point in evacuating to Orlando if it is in the path anyways. I'm advocating for sticking around Melbourne but off the island. It might be a scary night but it will be better to be close to home when it's done.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 4, 2017)

Seeing how the tracks are heading for Ohio, I'm reminded when the remnants of hurricane Ike came thru a few years ago. Most of southwest Ohio, Cincinnati, Dayton, east to Columbus and more was without power for a week or more. 

Cheers


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2017)

x3 skier said:


> Seeing how the tracks are heading for Ohio, I'm reminded when the remnants of hurricane Ike came thru a few years ago. Most of southwest Ohio, Cincinnati, Dayton, east to Columbus and more was without power for a week or more.
> 
> Cheers


We don't wan't another Ike here. We were only without power for a day in Beavercreek, but my in-laws were without power for a week in Jamestown. Most people I know had to throw away full fridge and freezer fulls of food. It was pretty much just a wind event with very little to no rain.

I think Orlando is probably okay regardless of how the storm tracks. The worst hit areas are coastal with the storm surge and brunt of the storm. Even if it tracks directly over Orlando, it will have lost much of the punch that the coastal areas get. Localized power outages and flash flooding would perhaps be the worst of it.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hurricanes & Orlando:
Typically, the theme parks shut down briefly when a hurricane threatens Orlando.
The parks themselves are usually undamaged. They just don't want guests there.

For Matthew (2016), WDW evacuated some of its resorts:
Fort Wilderness, Polynesian Bungalows, and Saratoga Springs Treehouse Villas.

Frances (2004) took the screening off my brother's pool at his Orlando home.
There was a lot of yard debris stacked street-side for weeks.

Personal Concern:
We are booked for Longboat Key (near Sarasota) a week from Saturday.
Hopefully, the storm will have cleared thru and the resort is still functional.


.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> Wow, I can't believe YOU said that!  The updates aren't changing much anymore.  This is going to be bad!  What are you thinking!
> 
> View attachment 4656



every one of those "tracks" was pointing a completely different way just 72 hours ago as not a single one predicted it would plant itself between cuba and miami on saturday (as the current ones do).

Id also gander that with more information and as weather conditions important enough to impact a storm of this size continue to change over the next 72 hours...the tracks will change again. 

its most certainly going to be "bad" wherever it hits for sure, I never said otherwise.  but its also important to mention that the actual reach of the hurricane force winds is very very small for a storm of this size, i believe at last report it was only some 30 - 50 miles wide (talking about the hurricane force winds, not the overall size of the storm).  So while it looks awful, and huge, and like a 300 mile wide tornado heading to flatten whatever it comes across...for the vast majority of it folks would see just tropical storm conditions.


(and as I say this I can totally see this being the first hurricane ever to follow the predicted path a week out)


----------



## Panina (Sep 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> every one of those "tracks" was pointing a completely different way just 72 hours ago as not a single one predicted it would plant itself between cuba and miami on saturday (as the current ones do).
> 
> Id also gander that with more information and as weather conditions important enough to impact a storm of this size continue to change over the next 72 hours...the tracks will change again.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, we really don't know yet.  Unfortunately with all the speculation on "where", other areas where it will actually occur may not pay enough attention as it gets closer.


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 5, 2017)

I hope it misses but does not seem likely at this time.  We were to be at Surfwatch next Saturday and made the call last night to change to Canyon Villas.  I feel fortunate that there was an option this late.  Not visiting Surfwatch was a difficult call and I hope for the best for Florida, Gulf, and East Coast.

Loosing MF for Surfwatch is minimal compared to the devastation of a hurricane.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 5, 2017)

We have Bonus Time reservations at The Fountains in Orlando beginning tomorrow (Wednesday) for a week.  I am going to cancel this morning when the call center opens.  It's, of course, past the cancellation refund date.  I'm hoping that Bluegreen won't charge us due to Florida being declared in a state of emergency.  The problem is that hubby needs to go to a trade show in Orlando this week and just day before yesterday we had a death in the family in Plant City, FL.  I added nights to the reservation and our plan was to drop my mother off tomorrow in PC to stay with my cousin. Hubby and I would go back to Orlando for the show and until the funeral which is in planning process for next week (delayed as the adult grandchildren are in Iceland). I suspect it may be delayed further depending upon the hurricane. By cancelling, I will have to drive my mother and myself back down to attend the funeral when it does take place. We don't want to get caught up in the storm in Florida and need to protect our own homes in Charleston if the storm should turn and come this way. I hope it will just head off into the Atlantic but that is not what the majority of models are predicting.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 5, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to cancel a Getaway if I book one for the storm and either can't get there or else don't end up needing it when another Floridian could use it? I have a call into the TUG2 Interval rep to ask also, but I haven't heard back yet.

ETA - The travel insurance offered looks to only activate in the case of medical issues. There doesn't seem to be a provision for extreme weather events.


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 5, 2017)

From the FAQs on the II website:

*Q. Are Getaways refundable?*


No, all Getaway confirmations are final and nonrefundable.

​


----------



## Glynda (Sep 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> every one of those "tracks" was pointing a completely different way just 72 hours ago as not a single one predicted it would plant itself between cuba and miami on saturday (as the current ones do).
> 
> Id also gander that with more information and as weather conditions important enough to impact a storm of this size continue to change over the next 72 hours...the tracks will change again.
> 
> ...



I also heard a report that this is a fast moving storm, unlike Harvey which stalled and caused even more flooding and damage than a fast moving storm would have.  However, it never hurts to be prepared.  When we lived in Mississippi there was a terrible tornado near us during the night.  People were trapped under debris in their homes.  From that time on, I kept a box under the bed with items I might need if a tornado hit and I was trapped in that bedroom.  Long shot but I slept better


----------



## Cropman (Sep 5, 2017)

Too early to know for sure, but the Keys could be very vulnerable to this one.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2017)

Evacuating the Keys:
Typically, they orders evacs for Cat. 3 - 5 storms in the following tiers:

72 Hrs before landfall: A visitor evac is called. Resorts will likely lose utilities.
_... No elevators, no A/C, no power, no pumps = no water. No flushing, no lights, etc._
48 Hrs before landfall: People in mobile homes and 'low lying areas' get the evac order.

24 Hrs before landfall if KW is in the NHC probability cone, a resident evac is ordered.

No Shelters will be open anywhere in the Florida Keys.
Main Shelter:  Miami-Dade County Fair & Exposition, 10901 SW 24th St., Miami.
Hotline numbers for available hotels are sent to resorts and posted on the Keys website.
Expedia lists available hotels & rates during storms at Expedia.com/Florida.

-- Source: http://www.fla-keys.com/hurricane-information/
-- Source: https://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g34345-c72398/Key-West:Florida:Key.West.And.Hurricane.Season.html
.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 5, 2017)

We are watching with interest as we are supposed to be at Hilton Head in a couple of weeks. This is our home resort. That being said, my worries are minimal compared to the thousands that will be impacted with loss of homes, personal belongings and may be displaced for weeks.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2017)

The Worst Hurricane to strike the Florida Keys:

The 1935 Labor Day Hurricane was equivalent to a Category 5 hurricane. It caused extreme damage in the upper Florida Keys with a storm surge of approximately 18 - 20 feet sweeping over the islands. The winds and the surge destroyed nearly all structures between Tavernier and Marathon. The town of Islamorada was obliterated. Portions of the Florida East Coast Railway were swept away and never rebuilt. 408 deaths were attributed to the storm.

Image of the Islamorada Memorial for the 1935 hurricane:


----------



## ronparise (Sep 5, 2017)

Panina said:


> I agree with you, we really don't know yet.  Unfortunately with all the speculation on "where", other areas where it will actually occur may not pay enough attention as it gets closer.


That's the point. If we don't know, we have to be prepared, just in case. I always have five 5 gal jugs in the garage  and a well stocked pantry and propane for the grill. So I was prepared for Harvey too

I drove by the Ft Myers Costco this morning and the place is packed

And I just changed my plans. I'm gonna put up the shutters move the outdoor furniture inside and bug out to Worldmarks Reunion  Resort


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 5, 2017)

I booked a getaway for Orlando so I'm going to release the 3 nights I had at Lakeshore in a 1 bedroom (fri-tues). If anyone needs these, please PM me and we can try to time it. This was a direct booking through Marriott.


----------



## AJCts411 (Sep 5, 2017)

Read on the FL Keys newspaper..tourists mandatory evacuation on Wednesday AM.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2017)

AJCts411 said:


> Read on the FL Keys newspaper... Tourists' mandatory evacuation on Wednesday AM.



MONROE COUNTY, FL – Monroe County has issued a mandatory evacuation of all visitors, tourists and non-residents, beginning 7 a.m. Wednesday, Sept. 6. Monroe County also has issued a mandatory evacuation of all residents, beginning 7 p.m. on Wednesday, Sept. 6.

MONROE COUNTY, FL – The Florida Keys SPCA are evacuating all animals from their shelters.
The Key West shelter is evacuating 89 cats, 1 chicken, 24 dogs, 23 rabbits, 8 land turtles and 1 parakeet.
The Marathon campus is evacuating 43 cats, 8 dogs, 4 water turtles, 1 box turtle and 3 iguanas.
Source: http://floridakeyssheriff.blogspot.com/
.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 5, 2017)

FYI, if you're headed to a Marriott timeshare property they have a dedicated info line which is noted on the owners' home page and accessible to everyone:

*"We continue to monitor Hurricane Irma closely. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests, and associates is a top priority. If you are at our resort now, please check with the Front Desk for further information and instructions. If you will be arriving in the next few days, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506 for more information."
*
Right now for coastal Florida properties they're saying that "Irma has not made landfall" and "we will continue to monitor."  For the Orlando properties they're still referencing Emily, and nothing's been updated on the Carolina properties since Matthew.

Anyway, as the storm approaches I would expect the hotline to be updated correctly, and if past storms are any indication then any Marriott properties in Irma's path will no doubt be closed.  (And it may help to know that when resorts closed for Matthew last year the onsite and incoming guests were NOT refunded in any way.)


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 5, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> FYI, if you're headed to a Marriott timeshare property they have a dedicated info line which is noted on the owners' home page and accessible to everyone:
> 
> *"We continue to monitor Hurricane Irma closely. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests, and associates is a top priority. If you are at our resort now, please check with the Front Desk for further information and instructions. If you will be arriving in the next few days, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506 for more information."
> *
> ...



?? Closed? We evacuated to Marriott Grande Vista for Matthew and we're also evacuating to an MVC property this time around. They aren't closing that I know of...I sure hope not, since they are a lot of people's evac destination.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes! We lived on the east coast and after hurricane Harvey & Katrina disaster. The very first sign the new hurricane Irma may make landfall in our area. We will be leaving early and headed out to the mountains in Virginia.


----------



## silentg (Sep 5, 2017)

Not going to panic, but preparing for the storm hoping it goes away.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 5, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> ?? Closed? We evacuated to Marriott Grande Vista for Matthew and we're also evacuating to an MVC property this time around. They aren't closing that I know of...I sure hope not, since they are a lot of people's evac destination.



Orlando wasn't in Matthew's path which is why GV didn't close then but Irma is a different storm, which may affect other properties including the one you picked for evac.  Right now they have no way of knowing, any more than we do, where the storm is headed.  They, like every other hospitality company, continue to take reservations and don't announce closures until they're sure.  But once they are sure it would be disastrous for them to stay open against all odds and directives from local officials!

So yes, if in the next few days the track fleshes out that any properties are in its path, I expect they'll close those properties.  That's why they have the hotline, so guests can keep up with the latest updates that are based on the latest projections. 

For those onsite, they'll use the resort-wide telephone system as well as put flyers under each door.  If you usually ignore the blinking message light on the unit phone, now's a good time to start listening.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 5, 2017)

The entire state is in it's path right now...here's hoping they don't leave people with nowhere to go. I can't imagine that.

Wait, we WERE in Matthew's direct path in Brevard last year and they didn't close the Marriott hotels. The mandatory evac area was evacuated (island) but even the hotels just onto the mainland had guests. If there's mandatory evac they won't be open I'm sure, but lord help us if they have a mandatory evac on orlando!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2017)

certainly not looking good for south florida....shame that we have to "hope" it hits some land masses (mountains in cuba) to lessen the impact on florida by the time it arrives 

dont get me wrong, if I lived within a few miles of the beach...id be ramping up preparations by a huge margin and seriously considering moving inland.

but to call for everyone in the state to start "Getting out" or panicing is just going to cause more damage than it helps.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 5, 2017)

I am praying that Irma turn hard right back into the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2017)

sadly im not sure thats an option with the huge high pressure system sitting right over top of the atlantic....thats whats been keeping it going due west for so long.  its really going to depend on where that high pressure system ends to determine when IRMA can shift north...and i think meteorologists are about as useless at predicting that as they are predicting hurricane paths!

its all just a best guess...and that guess changes every 3 hours.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> certainly not looking good for south florida....shame that we have to "hope" it hits some land masses (mountains in cuba) to lessen the impact on florida by the time it arrives
> 
> *dont get me wrong, if I lived within a few miles of the beach...id be ramping up preparations by a huge margin and seriously considering moving inland.*
> 
> but to call for everyone in the state to start "Getting out" or panicing is just going to cause more damage than it helps.



I live a block from the open Atlantic and I definitely have those thoughts every time we are preparing to evacuate. Can't really imagine living anywhere else though...


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 5, 2017)

From what I am hearing, most of the stores in fort Myers, Bonita springs and estero are out of water.  As Ron mentioned the Costco is packed.  Our development is closing the restaurant and golf course today, moving all equipment inside such as pool chairs, asking everyone in community to bring everything inside , shutter, and to notify office if staying in community.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm watching, since I live in SC and evacuated last Oct during Hurricane Matthew (we lost our roof). Irma doesn't look like it will come to SC but ya never know. And then there's a Jose following at irma's heels. What a dismal hurricane season...we can only hope and pray for those impacted.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 5, 2017)

Patti's sister and BIL live in Melbourne Beach on the Atlantic Coast of Florida. When we got an email early this morning they had already completed their hurricane preparations. They were considering bugging out early to avoid be stuck in a traffic jam on I-95. The problem was where to go in light of all the possible paths for Irma. They rode out David (?¿) in Tampa. We think they may have left because they have not responded to emails or voice messages. We were going to offer them Worldmark in Branson Missouri.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2017)

people go to the obvious places for water and they sell out quick.

in a pinch, just buy a bunch of gallons of milk.  chances are its likely cheaper than the water case you were going to buy...and you can just fill it from your fridge filter (or tap) and toss in the fridge/freezer.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 5, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Patti's sister and BIL live in Melbourne Beach on the Atlantic Coast of Florida. When we got an email early this morning they had already completed their hurricane preparations. They were considering bugging out early to avoid be stuck in a traffic jam on I-95. The problem was where to go in light of all the possible paths for Irma. They rode out David (?¿) in Tampa. We think they may have left because they have not responded to emails or voice messages. We were going to offer them Worldmark in Branson Missouri.



We are from the same area. Not too many people have left yet...heck, I know quite a few who don't have reservations at all. Everyone I've talked to who has a reservation is headed to Orlando.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> people go to the obvious places for water and they sell out quick.
> 
> in a pinch, just buy a bunch of gallons of milk.  chances are its likely cheaper than the water case you were going to buy...and you can just fill it from your fridge filter (or tap) and toss in the fridge/freezer.




Not for anything, but everyone should have an emergency supply of food and water at all times, not just rush out in a crisis situation.  But- yeah I laugh when they say the stores are out of water. Duh- most people have faucets and just need to get a hold of some containers. We always keep those large water cooler bottles filled with tap water for emergencies and we date them so we know which can be used to drink and which can be used for cleaning/washing. Also keep some of those water purifying tablets.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2017)

In my youth, before bottled water was common, we'd fill our bathtubs with water.
Of course, we'd boil it on the propane stove before drinking or cooking with it.
Usually, 1 bathtub full was usually enuff to get by for a family of four.

.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 5, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> In my youth, before bottled water was common, we'd fill our bathtubs with water.
> Of course, we'd boil it on the propane stove before drinking or cooking with it.
> Usually, 1 bathtub full was usually enuff to get by for a family of four.
> 
> .



We have done that also! We do have our well on the generator, and we have a stream on our property-but we still over-prepare!


----------



## tiel (Sep 5, 2017)

We have been watching all the path projections, as well as online flight availibility.  Although there is no certainty about anything right now, we have tentatively decided to head home on Friday and have made arrangements to do so.  We're staying at Ocean Pointe, which is on an island, and feel things could be challenging here after the storm, if Irma decides to visit anywhere in the vicinity. 

One thing that pushed to make air arrangements was the lack of availability for the weekend when we looked, and the repeated increase of prices as we searched for options.  While looking on AA.com, we decided to commit to a particular fare and selected it; but by the time we had entered the traveler and payment information, and hit Purchase, we got a notice the price had increased by over $250!!!  I got mad, and canceled the whole thing.  But then we felt we needed to get something before there was nothing to get.  Fortunately, we can cancel the arrangements we made and stay if it looks like Irma is going to turn away from FL.  But right now, we're planning to leave.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 5, 2017)

Some years ago we purchased five (5)  gallon water empty bottles for any water shortage.  Three (3) will be used for drinking/cooking and two (2) for --------.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2017)

Miami Beach, Key Biscayne, coastal areas of Miami mainland will evacuate tomorrow.

Better News: Tolls on all Florida highways are suspended for the duration. Yippie! 

.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 5, 2017)

We are in central Florida. Regular gas is out at many stations. Water and some other things are off the shelves. 

We planned an exchange over my birthday this next week at Reunion Resort and still plan to check in Friday. It's more inland compared to our home.

We've been watching every update for a few days.


----------



## Dori (Sep 5, 2017)

Yikes! Now that dreaded white line is right in line with our mobile home park in Sebring! Our full-time residents there are keeping  us snowbirds apprised of new developments, etc.

Keep safe, everyone!

Dori


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 5, 2017)

Here is a dumb question, if you have no electricity, can you still get water from your tap?  We have well water in both Illinois and Wisconsin, so no water when power goes out.  We are on sewer in Florida.
I wanted to add, bluegreen will let you cancel any florida reservation with no loss of points


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Orlando wasn't in Matthew's path which is why GV didn't close then but Irma is a different storm, which may affect other properties including the one you picked for evac. Right now they have no way of knowing, any more than we do, where the storm is headed. They, like every other hospitality company, continue to take reservations and don't announce closures until they're sure. But once they are sure it would be disastrous for them to stay open against all odds and directives from local officials!


They probably won't close the properties unless they get word of an evacuation order for non residents and tourists.


----------



## kcgriffin (Sep 5, 2017)

Folks,

I know this thread is Florida-centric, but please remember there are US citizens in the Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico.  From the looks of things they are going to get hit bad.  For those of you who want to "ride it out" I hope you give careful thought, and plan for the worst.  Your families may not be able to get in touch with you for extended periods, and will worry if you are safe.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 5, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Here is a dumb question, if you have no electricity, can you still get water from your tap?  We have well water in both Illinois and Wisconsin, so no water when power goes out.  We are on sewer in Florida.
> I wanted to add, bluegreen will let you cancel any florida reservation with no loss of points



For our area at least.  No electricity, no water because no power to the pump to pull from the well.   If you are on public water supply, then you will still get, but not hot.

Our water is from a well.   I still fill the tubs when a storm is coming.  Used just to flush the toilets!

I recall many years ago when I was a kid and a hurricane came through, out of power for about a week.   We took buckets of water from the pool up to the house just to flush.


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Sep 5, 2017)

I have an Eplus retrade that I most likely won't be using if someone needs a place to go and we can get something coordinated


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2017)

mdurette said:


> If you are on public water supply, then you will still get, but not hot.



You may get hot, if you have a gas-powered water heater.
You may not get water, if the water utility's pumps get swamped, as in Beaumont, Texas.

Two resourceful guys found a way to get water when Beaumont's pumps went out...
They broke into the Coca-Cola warehouse using a hovercraft, a hacksaw and a hammer.
They delivered 14 cases of Dasani to the National Guard which gave them to evacuees.
With permission from the Coca-Cola company which has no access itself. [USA Today.]

.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 5, 2017)

Though we are in Oregon we still prepare. We keep about 6 Costco cases (we rotate these by using from the top case) of water in the garage and 2-15 gallon plastic drums of water. We also have food for us and our pets. We have spare clothes, a special plastic bucket for a toilet and a privacy tent, camp stove, tent, queen sized air mattress, etc. We had our house wired so we can plug in a generator. Our generator can supply the whole house when we switch off unneeded circuits. The generator can run on gas or propane. Propane is easier to store for long periods of time. Why? We are over due for a Level 9+ earthquake. They estimate there is an 84% chance anytime in the next 50 years. When the 9 earthquake comes they estimate it will be 4 to 8 weeks before reliable relief will make it to the Willamette Valley because almost all of the bridges are coming down. We also keep 2 survial backpacks in Patti's car and the tool box in the bed of my pickup is a minature survial kit. We have had several friends ask if they can come to our house. We told them only if they bring enough food and water for themselves and their pets.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2017)

most public water supplies are gravity fed...so they will still provide water pressure until the big water towers go dry (ie no electricity to keep topping them off)...usually good for a few days at least...those giant tanks hold thousands of gallons and require no electricity to work (just to pump water into them).

that said, many florida homes have a well for irrigation purposes...the water table is so shallow here you dont have to go down far with a well to have access to it!

plus its florida, some neighbor within a few houses of you has thousands of gallons of pool water for use for showering/flushing toilets etc.


Id also imagine that electric companies make their primary focus areas like that without power to major public utilities...so they would be the first ones back online!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 5, 2017)

I dont really get the panic on bottled water though, as of now 100% of the state has a working public water supply and an unlimited amount of water available at the tap.

while it may not be convenient to go to the store and see there is no water available, its not like you cant get water to survive on in the next 24 to 48 hours.

plus beer is like 94% water =D


----------



## littlestar (Sep 5, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> The entire state is in it's path right now...here's hoping they don't leave people with nowhere to go. I can't imagine that.
> 
> Wait, we WERE in Matthew's direct path in Brevard last year and they didn't close the Marriott hotels. The mandatory evac area was evacuated (island) but even the hotels just onto the mainland had guests. If there's mandatory evac they won't be open I'm sure, but lord help us if they have a mandatory evac on orlando!


We were in Orlando in 2004 during Hurricane Jeanne (which I think was a Category 3) staying at the Wilderness Lodge. And our oldest daughter was over at Disney's Boardwalk Villas.  I only remember the campground being closed (guests were moved to Disney hotels). The rest of our family stayed at Grande Vista - none of the Marriott Vacation Clubs closed in Orlando that I can remember.  In 2004 there were three hurricanes - Charley, Frances, and Jeanne within about a six week period of time.

During the night that Jeanne blew over, Disney's Wilderness Lodge had leaks coming through the roof in certain spots in the lobby and around doors. Our room stayed dry but we were tucked in a protected inset corner.  Over at the Grande Vista my sister had to take towels and place them around the sliding doors to keep water from blowing in.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 5, 2017)

I was speaking to our oldest DS earlier this evening. He is in southern Texas with his company getting commercial properties (currently hospitals)dried out and back in operation after Harvey. He said pretty well every major restoration company in the USA has most of their manpower and equipment in Texas right now. If Irma hits Florida hard it will really tax the insurance restoration companies, and repairs (to homes and businesses) could take much longer than usual. DS was in various planning meetings most of the day as his company goes through different scenarios. They are really watching Irma's tracking, as are we (from Canada)!


~Diane


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 5, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> They probably won't close the properties unless they get word of an evacuation order for non residents and tourists.



Last fall during Hurricane Matthew all SC and some FL Marriott properties were closed to everyone when mandatory evacuations were ordered.  Onsite guests were notified the day before closure that they would need to leave; incoming guests were notified by Owner Services to follow the updates on the hotline.  Reopenings were staggered with a few not happening until several weeks passed, and no refunds or credits were issued except for those who had trip insurance that covered weather disasters.

I put Marriott's hotline number (800-306-9506) in this thread so that anyone with a current or upcoming Marriott timeshare stay in Irma's uncertain path would have it just in case.  I'm sorry if anyone thought that I was overreacting and trying to scare people needlessly - please believe me, that's the last thing I wanted to do because there's already enough uncertainty to keep us on edge.

Good luck to all of us - here's hoping we're all as dry and safe as we can be.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2017)

Resorts rely on fine-print "force majeure" clauses to deny refunds or compensation.
"We're not liable for acts of God (hurricanes, floods, earthquakes, volcanoes, etc.).
Too bad, so sad."


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 6, 2017)

kcgriffin said:


> Folks,
> 
> I know this thread is Florida-centric, but please remember there are US citizens in the Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico.  From the looks of things they are going to get hit bad.  For those of you who want to "ride it out" I hope you give careful thought, and plan for the worst.  Your families may not be able to get in touch with you for extended periods, and will worry if you are safe.



Yes, I'm so worried about the Carribean right now  Has any news started coming out? I haven't seen any yet this morning.



brownhaired_girl said:


> I have an Eplus retrade that I most likely won't be using if someone needs a place to go and we can get something coordinated



Thank you for offering this. Someone really might need it. People where I live are scrambling for accomodations right now if they didn't plan ahead.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2017)

yea, its looking like a direct hit on some really popular island hotspots 

thankfully as of the latest update, it appears that pressure system is shifting east, thus pushing the expected track of the storm east vs its previous path going right thru FL.

good news for florida, notsomuch for the eastern seaboard of sc/nc/va/etc


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 6, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> yea, its looking like a direct hit on some really popular island hotspots
> 
> thankfully as of the latest update, it appears that pressure system is shifting east, thus pushing the expected track of the storm east vs its previous path going right thru FL.
> 
> good news for florida, notsomuch for the eastern seaboard of sc/nc/va/etc



I'm super worried about the islands  I'm afraid of the casualty toll 

We're on a barrier island off the east coast of FL, so we're still worried here. We're still planning to evacuate unless it looks like it's going way out. I'm even more worried because my parents are supposed to leave tomorrow to drive from FL to NH. They could be caught up in it! I keep telling them to leave today or to stay. Their timing couldn't be worse, seriously.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2017)

never heard of the island of barbuda until today, but apparently it just took a direct hit from the most powerful storm in recorded history in the atlantic.  feel sorry for the 1600 or so folks on that island 

I doubt there are many man made residential structures that would survive very long in 185mph sustained winds.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 6, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> never heard of the island of barbuda until today, but apparently it just took a direct hit from the most powerful storm in recorded history in the atlantic.  feel sorry for the 1600 or so folks on that island
> 
> I doubt there are many man made residential structures that would survive very long in 185mph sustained winds.



We don't even know if the winds might have been even stronger. Their anemometer broke at 155 mph  I'm so afraid of what we will hear coming out of the Caribbean after today.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 6, 2017)

Carol C said:


> I'm watching, since I live in SC and evacuated last Oct during Hurricane Matthew (we lost our roof). Irma doesn't look like it will come to SC but ya never know. And then there's a Jose following at irma's heels. What a dismal hurricane season...we can only hope and pray for those impacted.



Many models have been showing a very possible hit to SC (and NC) so I've been checking those spaghetti models daily. I've been worried for HHI and today the model has moved back east. Here's one of those pictures, and there are many variations on this:

http://heavy.com/news/2017/09/irma-...ck-path-forecast-latest-noaa-plots-carolinas/


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 6, 2017)

My thoughts and prayers for the Caribbean islands in Irma's path. Virgin islands and Puerto Rico, St Kitts and others.

Is it a coincidence that Harvey and Irma's developed to such high intensity, 4&5 respectively, hurricanes? Can't help but think global warming is contributing to the storm severity.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 6, 2017)

About 1/3 done

Taking a break before I tackle the big ones


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 6, 2017)

Late to the party.  A friend of mine lives in Miami and I suggested to him to go to Orlando since it is more inland.  Is relocating to Orlando from Miami a good idea?  I went ahead and booked him a room in Orlando using the freebie AC.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Late to the party.  A friend of mine lives in Miami and I suggested to him to go to Orlando since it is more inland.  Is relocating to Orlando from Miami a good idea?  I went ahead and booked him a room in Orlando using the freebie AC.



In this case yes, I believe it is.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 6, 2017)

At this moment, which I'm sure many of you are watching, center is moving up right off east coast of FL (heading for HHI) ... changing hour by hour:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/120029.shtml?cone#contents


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh yikes...8am Monday M on the map=my house.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 6, 2017)

Scroll down for spaghetti models as of 11 am Wed Sept 6:
http://abcnews.go.com/US/hurricane-...florida-face-direct-impacts/story?id=49645643


----------



## taterhed (Sep 6, 2017)

I posted this on another thread I started (News: Pre/Post Hurricane info for Timeshares/Resorts):
Good link to map/follow the storms and their predicted (cone) tracks.

Hurricane Irma


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 6, 2017)

Another day with no tv service at Christmas mountain, would like to follow Irma as we have a home in Sw Florida.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 6, 2017)

ronparise said:


> View attachment 4675 About 1/3 done
> 
> Taking a break before I tackle the big ones


Stay safe Ron.   Wow that is a lot of work to prepare for a hurricane


----------



## lizap (Sep 6, 2017)

Our dream of moving to the Bonita Springs area is over..


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2017)

please note that the red "dot" where the news always puts the hurricane is merely in the center of all of the possible projections out that far.

despite what they are fully aware of what it causes reaction wise, it does not indicate that the storm is going to be smack dab on that spot 5 to 7 days from now.

thankfully that large pressure system has shifted about 150m to the east and thus shifted the probable path of the storm more to the east...i think just about everyone in florida has their fingers crossed that front keeps going!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 6, 2017)

South Carolina news:
At this time the Governor has declared a state of emergency in South Carolina, but evacuations have not yet been ordered.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 6, 2017)

Just received this:
"
3:30 p.m. French official reports 2 dead


France's overseas minister is reporting at least two people are dead and two seriously injured after Irma crossed French-administered Saint Martin and St. Barthelemy.


In a translated report from French broadcaster BFMTV, Annick Girardin said communications are just beginning to return and lessening winds will make air reconnaissance easier.


French President Emmanuel Macron says he expects that more victims and heavy damage will be discovered when Hurricane Irma has left the French West Indies.


Speaking at a crisis center set up at the Interior Ministry, Macron told reporters Wednesday night that while if it’s too early to give a precise toll and figures, he can already say “the toll will be harsh and cruel.”


Early reports suggested damage on parts of the smaller islands of the Caribbean -- a tropical region popular with tourists.


Barbuda, home to about 1,600 people, was "so badly damaged that there is no communication" from the island, said Keithley Meade, director of a meteorological office in Antigua and Barbuda.


"We have a lot of broken trees across the island," Meade said from Antigua, whose 80,000 people comprise most of the two-island nation's population.

Irma destroyed four of the most solid government buildings on the French-administered portion of nearby St. Martin, an island of about 75,000 people, French Interior Minister Gérard Collomb said Wednesday in Paris.


It's likely that all other older buildings there have at least been damaged, he said.


Roughly 10 of these smaller islands -- such as St. Martin, Antigua and Barbuda, and St. Kitts and Nevis -- were pounded by hurricane conditions. One, Guadeloupe, has about 405,000 residents. The rest have about 264,400 people combined."


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 6, 2017)

I belong to Facebook page for fort Myers buy and sell.  Can't believe all the ads to install storm shutters and perform other jobs as necessary.  Two got banned for trying to sell sand bags, which the fire department is giving away.  Some are offering reasonable prices, others are taking advantage.  But really makes me laugh is the number of people who, in the midst of frantic preparations, are trying to sell the most mundane things, such as a flower arrangement, sofa, etc. oh yes I will come out during a hurricane to buy the shoes you bought that don't fit.
Saw one selling a bush In their yard, youhad to come and dig it out first


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 6, 2017)

lizap said:


> Our dream of moving to the Bonita Springs area is over..


I'm might need to cross the gulf cost off my list of retirement possibilities. I'm still 10 years out till I can retire.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2017)

apparently this is video from the ritz carlton in st thomas






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1729811797091299


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 6, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm might need to cross the gulf cost off my list of retirement possibilities. I'm still 10 years out till I can retire.


When my husband wanted to move to a no or low income tax state for retirement, he was looking at Florida, South Carolina, Georgia and Texas.  I told him that I was not going to move to hurricane or tornado land.   He frequently reminds me as to how smart I am.  LOL.


----------



## breezez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm might need to cross the gulf cost off my list of retirement possibilities. I'm still 10 years out till I can retire.



Hurricane's you generally have days to plan and prepare.  Tornados, Micro-bursts, and Earth Quakes all happen with little or no warning.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 6, 2017)

Laurie said:


> South Carolina news:
> At this time the Governor has declared a state of emergency in South Carolina, but evacuations have not yet been ordered.



NC too now.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 6, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> apparently this is video from the ritz carlton in St Thomas



OMG!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 6, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> When my husband wanted to move to a no or low income tax state for retirement, he was looking at Florida, South Carolina, Georgia and Texas.  I told him that I was not going to move to hurricane or tornado land.   He frequently reminds me as to how smart I am.  LOL.


So I'm guessing you retired to a state with no hurricane's...LOL


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 6, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> apparently this is video from the ritz carlton in st thomas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!
Reminds me why coconut trees have such strong roots, and the advice my uncle got years ago from a plumber to get a juvenile tree OUT of his yard, and away from the pipes! 

Ritz structures, should fare okay. It's the locals' homes I'm afraid for...


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 7, 2017)

My area is under Mandatory Evacuation starting 3pm tomorrow. We are going to attempt the drive overnight tonight to hopefully beat traffic between evac waves. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## lizap (Sep 7, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> My area is under Mandatory Evacuation starting 3pm tomorrow. We are going to attempt the drive overnight tonight to hopefully beat traffic between evac waves. Stay safe everyone.




Not being able to get out is my big concern about living in FL.  Best of luck.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 7, 2017)

yea, the reports of nightmares trying to head north from sofl are rolling in....hours and hours of traffic on freeways/turnpike/etc!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 7, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> yea, the reports of nightmares trying to head north from sofl are rolling in....hours and hours of traffic on freeways/turnpike/etc!



We will take 192, and do it overnight. Hoping for the best.

If anyone is still looking for an evac unit, I have a Lakeshore 2 bedroom checking in 9/8 on 18 minute hold. I'm not going to book it after all, so it should pop up shortly.


----------



## tiel (Sep 7, 2017)

Our drive from Palm Beach Shores to MCO using the FL Turnpike took 6 hours, when it would normally take 2.5 hours.  We had some periods of open driving, but much of it was bumper-to-bumper stop-and-go, with a lot of "stop" involved.  Very frustrating and stressful.  But we made it ok, and now can relax until our flight out tomorrow. 

We left around 6:15 this morning, hoping that would allow us to miss heavy traffic, but obviously it didn't turn out that way.  Overnight should be better.  I think.  The good thing on the Turnpike was there was plenty of gas available, and lots of people at the plazas to direct traffic and keep things  moving.


----------



## WVBaker (Sep 7, 2017)

Is anyone concerned with their Florida resorts?

Not just with not being able to use them during Irma, but from the destruction she could cause to the property and area and not being able to use or rent your unit(s) for some time.

Paying maint. fees for a unit you are unable to make use of can get old real fast.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 7, 2017)

If Irma causes destruction and you OWN a property that is affected, there is no one to shift the blame on "getting old real fast".  Hopefully insurance is sufficient to cover repairs.  Thereafter expect a bump in MF to cover the increase in insurance cost.


----------



## Joe33426 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm on flight right now back to South Florida.  Really nervous about storm and recognize that by the time that I get everything in order tomorrow that it will be too late for us to evacuate.  I've heard nightmares about even getting to Orlando.  I was going to book something in Orlando, but at this point, I think we're just going to hunker down....

Forgot to mention that this flight is very empty.... Only crazy people flying into a storm like this


----------



## WVBaker (Sep 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> If Irma causes destruction and you OWN a property that is affected, there is no one to shift the blame on "getting old real fast".  Hopefully insurance is sufficient to cover repairs.  Thereafter expect a bump in MF to cover the increase in insurance cost.


I understand the insurance coverage and would almost be certain of a bump in MF, my thought is for those who have paid the 2017 MF and have weeks reserved after this week until the end of the year and will not be able to make use of their unit. Also, depending on the damage, there are those who will pay the 2018 MF and may not be able to use the property.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2017)

Heads up everyone:
I just left one of the major hardware store spoke with someone in mgt and he stated look for an increase in nails and lumber costs because of the two (2) hurricanes.
Costco Newport News, VA have sold completely out of all water and soda products as of noon today. This is only one store in Virginia and not at every Costco store nationwide.


----------



## Patri (Sep 7, 2017)

WVBaker said:


> I understand the insurance coverage and would almost be certain of a bump in MF, my thought is for those who have paid the 2017 MF and have weeks reserved after this week until the end of the year and will not be able to make use of their unit. Also, depending on the damage, there are those who will pay the 2018 MF and may not be able to use the property.


That's the risk when buying in a hurricane-prone area.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 7, 2017)

I just hope my TS on Hutchinson Island (PBC-Indian River Plantation), Florida, is still useable.
This HGVC affiliate is a nice source of points.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 7, 2017)

Just received this from II this afternoon.  I could not find a tab for Travel Advisory.

To Our Valued Members:


Your upcoming vacation through Interval International is confirmed for an area which may be impacted by Hurricane Irma.  Updates on resorts with known closures will be posted on intervalworld.com under Travel Advisories.  However, resorts not listed on the Travel Advisory page may also determine they must shut down their properties based on rapidly changing local weather conditions prior to or during your stay at the property. 


Interval recommends that you contact the resort to which you are confirmed before you leave for your vacation.  In addition to the operational status of a resort both before and after a storm, members should consider the impact on the overall destination, as well as the availability of gas, food, and other critical supplies as part of their decision-making process. 


If you determine that you wish to cancel your confirmation, or if you are advised by Interval or the property that the resort is unavailable, please take one of the following steps. 



*If you purchased resort accommodation insurance from Interval* for your exchange or Getaway booking, you should contact *Allianz Global Assistance at 1-888-427-5047 to discuss your options*.
 


*If you did not purchase resort accommodation insurance*, you may contact *Interval at 1-800-468-3782 *or your resort's dedicated Interval phone number. Any of our agents can provide you with assistance and/or information on your options. 

While our representatives work closely with affiliated resorts to obtain information as soon as it becomes available about resort status, we want to ensure that you are aware of the conditions in the destination to which you’re travelling and take appropriate action to make sure that you’re safe.   


Sincerely,



*Interval International*


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 7, 2017)

I may make this in several posts, but as an overview. I have very dear friends that live(d) on their boat in St. Martin. The wife (A) and kids happened to be in Chicago when Irma started emerging and cancelled their flight back. The husband (J) stayed, secured the boat, and found shelter with friends.

A has had limited contact with J because there is no power on the entire island and he is trying to conserve cell phone battery. Also, their calls often get cut off. 

J had a flight scheduled for tomorrow to go to NY then Chicago. He planned on walking from where he is staying on the Dutch side to the airport, which is quite a distance. Their boat is in a yard on the French side. Unfortunately, J's flight was cancelled a few hours ago. Due to airport damage, no one is sure when flights will go out, or more important, come in with vital supplies. Everyone is bracing for Jose, but not much more can be damaged. 

The house where J was staying lost its entire roof. One neighbor's house has a partial roof, and most are slept there last night to stay dry because it is still raining. They walked around today to assess damage, and most houses are completely destroyed, without a roof, or sustained substantial damage. J planned on walking to the boat yard to assess damage do their boat, and found that folks were very friendly about giving rides as long as roads were open. Amazingly, their boat had fallen over from the jack stands, had small fiberglass patches of damage, and one of the shrouds was missing. Even more amazing, their dinghy, which he filled with water (per A's suggestion) and tied to a nearby tree did not budge and had no damage. Most boats that were anchored in the water have sunk and many boats in the yards (theirs and others) are completely destroyed. 

Sadly, looting has begun. Right now, J only has a backpack with all of their valuables and a change of clothes. Even though their boat is relatively okay, it is subject to looting. 

The damage is "unimaginable" in his words.


----------



## Conan (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's a useless email that just came in from RCI regarding a Marco Island exchange that starts this Saturday. Southwest and other airlines have already announced there will be no service to Fort Meyers after Friday:



> Dear RCI Member:
> 
> 
> *This is RCI.  National weather reports have indicated a hurricane may potentially impact your upcoming vacation.  Please check national weather and news reports for the latest updates.  You may wish to contact your host resort prior to travel.*
> ...


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 7, 2017)

We made it to Orlando. We took 192 to Narcoosee and then cut through the Lake Nona neighborhood to 417. This was a good path as of a couple of hours ago, no traffic until we hit 417. Anyone coming from the east coast may want to consider this route.


----------



## Panina (Sep 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Just received this from II this afternoon.  I could not find a tab for Travel Advisory.
> 
> To Our Valued Members:
> 
> ...


For II travel advisory, select" community" tab, then select "the scoop "on left side, then there will be a statement on the hurricane and a "click here" to get detailed info.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 7, 2017)

We just evacuated today from central FL. The traffic was unbelievable south of Jacksonville and then south of Savanna on 95. Fortunately I used the reroute feature of my Garmin and it took me from the Savanna area all the way up to Columbia, SC on 321. There was sparse traffic and we moved along at 45-55 except for a few small towns. I looked at the 95 and 26 area near Charleston on WAZE and it was a parking lot. For anyone who hasn't left yet you might want to consider this route.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 7, 2017)

Conan said:


> Here's a useless email that just came in from RCI regarding a Marco Island exchange that starts this Saturday. Southwest and other airlines have already announced there will be no service to Fort Meyers after Friday:


Yeah, II and RCI, quite a difference! I will make sure to cancel my RCI membership once it expires (in 2020).


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 7, 2017)

I just spotted a Marriott Crystal Shores exchange available for Sept. 9th check-in.  No thanks (and probably wouldn't be able to get there regardless).  Current forecast for the 10th:

Hurricane conditions likely. Showery rains containing strong gusty winds and heavy downpours at times. High 81F. *Winds NNW at 80 to 100 mph*. Chance of rain 100%. 3 to 5 inches of rain expected.



Conan said:


> Here's a useless email that just came in from RCI regarding a Marco Island exchange that starts this Saturday. Southwest and other airlines have already announced there will be no service to Fort Meyers after Friday:


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 8, 2017)

last update just made a huge shift to the west....not good news for florida at all


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm booked on Longboat Key, Florida (Four Winds) starting on the 16th.
I sure hope it's still there, and operating.

---------------------------------------------
Gas is out in several stations, and the groceries are devoid of
-- bread, even English muffins!
-- canned soup, 'cept for some Campbell's;
-- canned fruit or fruit in a cup 'cept for applesauce; and
-- any water-based beverage, 'cept the cheap wine.

... This is in North-Central Florida, where we're not evacuating.
... It's like peep are preparing for the apocalypse.

Okay, so maybe the power will go out.
Then, we'll have to grill the steaks and eat all the ice cream. 

.


----------



## Talya (Sep 8, 2017)

I am spellbound by the reports being written here.  Hope everyone says how they fare once this is over.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 8, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> ---------------------------------------------
> Gas is out in several stations, and the groceries are devoid of
> -- bread, even English muffins!
> -- canned soup, 'cept for some Campbell's;
> ...


I really do not think North Florida or Orlando area is much of a concern.  Looking at the current path, even if it were to go straight through Florida, we are looking at 60mph by the time it reaches the northern and central part of the state.


----------



## lizap (Sep 8, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I really do not think North Florida or Orlando area is much of a concern.  Looking at the current path, even if it were to go straight through Florida, we are looking at 60mph by the time it reaches the northern and central part of the state.




(Having "run" from hurricanes my entire life) There is a real risk of tornadoes on the east side of the storm, even if you are miles away from the initial impact.  It's best to get on the west side by a couple of hours or so; of course, the way this storm is now projected to hit, that will be tough to do in FL.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 8, 2017)

Most of central Florida won't have the storm surge.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 8, 2017)

Storm surge seems to be more dangerous than the high winds for killing people according to this Meteorologist.  I really hope that all of you come through this dangerous hurricane safely.


----------



## Bxian (Sep 8, 2017)

HGVC website also not helpful:  TRAVEL ALERT: With Hurricane Irma approaching the eastern coast of the United States, certain Hilton Grand Vacations properties may be impacted. If you have an upcoming reservation, please visit the individual resort page to find out more.

Our home resort (Charter Club on Marco Island) and nearby Eagle's Nest and Club Regency have no information posted about Irma at all.  Marco Island has a voluntary evacuation, although nearby Goodland has a mandatory evacuation order.  

It would appear to be more efficient to have impacted resort closings listed by II, RCI and the major timeshare companies in one central location on their website, rather than to require each individual impacted resort to update their website when they are dealing with dire weather conditions.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a vacation thru rci late November at club regency. Just checked and it appears I can still buy tpu protection, and seems like I can still buy it next week.  Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## Cropman (Sep 8, 2017)

If a storm surge hits Key West, I'm wondering how long it will be out of business?  The storm surge map showing what would be under water, is not encouraging.


----------



## Bxian (Sep 8, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I have a vacation thru rci late November at club regency. Just checked and it appears I can still buy tpu protection, and seems like I can still buy it next week.  Am I reading this correctly?


Not sure about TPU protection, as HGVC owners don't book using TPUs.    Marco Island is now under mandatory evacuation as of this AM. We are due to go later this fall.


----------



## Conan (Sep 8, 2017)

Bxian said:


> Marco Island is now under mandatory evacuation as of this AM.



I phoned RCI this morning and they did provide free cancellation for tomorrow's exchange -- return of TPU points and a 30-day credit for the exchange fee I originally paid.


----------



## Panina (Sep 8, 2017)

Conan said:


> I phoned RCI this morning and they did provide free cancellation for tomorrow's exchange -- return of TPU points and a 30-day credit for the exchange fee I originally paid.


Finally RCI did the right thing.  Only having a 30 day credit is short and means finding something in open inventory, but still much more then what RCI normally does.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 8, 2017)

We live in estero, more worried about our home than the week I have scheduled, but it would be nice to keep my tpus


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 8, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> apparently this is video from the ritz carlton in st thomas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow - 

I hope everyone in Irma's path is safe.  We have family and friends in Florida - they are staying put.  Wish they would leave.  We went through Sandy here - we were lucky we did not get flooded (my mom and many friends did) but no power for three weeks - Please stay safe!


----------



## Conan (Sep 8, 2017)

Panina said:


> Finally RCI did the right thing.  Only having a 30 day credit is short and means finding something in open inventory, but still much more then what RCI normally does.


Sorry if I wasn't clear - - 30 days to make a booking but the usual 2-year availability window.
Also, I was able to talk the agent into putting a note in the file that I can use my credit on the points side--important to me because the Summer 2018 dates are about to open up in the 10-month window in Points


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 8, 2017)

Actually a shift to the West is great for us on the East coast of Florida.  I am right by I95 and the eye was supposed to go right up it - now shifted.  Sorry for the Left Coast but happy for my roof.  Please, everybody, be safe!


----------



## Fitzriley (Sep 8, 2017)

We are booked into Sunset Harbor on October 14th, more concerned about long term damage to the Island than to this specific week. We own there and have been through a few hurricanes, but none have looked this bad. Hoping everyone got out and stays safe. Praying for a northeast turn before it gets to FL. Aren't we all?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 8, 2017)

*RAISING HANDS . . . BOTH OF THEM*

We are scheduled to fly into MCO on Saturday 9/16 with two weeks in Florida, including 4 nights in Naples, 4 in the Keys and 4 at Satellite Beach through AirBnB.  None of them are willing to suggest or acknowledge cancellation maybe in our collective best interests.  Our airline tickets are using FF miles on DL and it's too early for them to be lenient with cancellation as well.  <<SIGH>>


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I bought points protection for narco island trip, now I just need to worry about my house, my sisters house and the two cars I have in my garage in so Florida.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 8, 2017)

crazy how much the track has shifted to a huge bend to the west....but somehow still lists it making a sharp turn north to go right up the state?

im baffled as to what weather pattern or phenomenon they are looking at that would cause such a shift especially when a few days ago they had it making a more than 90deg turn to the northeast.


----------



## lizap (Sep 8, 2017)

Timeshare Von said:


> *RAISING HANDS . . . BOTH OF THEM*
> 
> We are scheduled to fly into MCO on Saturday 9/16 with two weeks in Florida, including 4 nights in Naples, 4 in the Keys and 4 at Satellite Beach through AirBnB.  None of them are willing to suggest or acknowledge cancellation maybe in our collective best interests.  Our airline tickets are using FF miles on DL and it's too early for them to be lenient with cancellation as well.  <<SIGH>>




The airlines are being greedy/compassionless. What we are seeing is a result of less competition in the industry..


----------



## Glynda (Sep 8, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> In my youth, before bottled water was common, we'd fill our bathtubs with water.
> Of course, we'd boil it on the propane stove before drinking or cooking with it.
> Usually, 1 bathtub full was usually enuff to get by for a family of four.
> 
> .



We did that when I was growing up in Ft Myers, FL.  We still do that!  It was good for flushing a toilet!


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 9, 2017)

Latest report at 11 a.m. shows it going up the West coast but DH is convinced it will continue west into the gulf and weaken!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 9, 2017)

My aunts friends who live in 55+ communities in Naples told her yesterday that their area is in the direct path of Irma.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 9, 2017)

About 3-4 days ago the European model showed it going west into the gulf. That's the most accurate model, much better than that spaghetti mess that they were showing.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 9, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> About 3-4 days ago the European model showed it going west into the gulf. That's the most accurate model, much better than that spaghetti mess that they were showing.


There was also the European model showing that it would go east, just grazing Miami.  Weather people are all guessing.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 9, 2017)

Laurie said:


> South Carolina news:
> At this time the Governor has declared a state of emergency in South Carolina, but evacuations have not yet been ordered.



Laurie...I've been thinking about you and HHI. I know the barrier islands with the wonderful Gullah residents have been given a mandatory order to evacuate, but NOT Hilton Head, yet. After Matthew hit HHI so hard, I hope it is totally spared this time. But poor Florida...it looks just awful. I almost evacuated yesterday morning and had my truck packed...but heading to Atlanta would have been a mistake. Staying put, let's hope for the best!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 9, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> There was also the European model showing that it would go east, just grazing Miami.  Weather people are all guessing.



It's more than a guess.  And there's a difference between wild assed guesses and educated guesses

If it's a guess, it's an educated guess
It's like predictions of snow. They do really well predicting snow or no snow. Exactly how much snow is an educated guess

Regarding Irma.  It's coming, They all said and they all agree the thing will take a turn to the north.  Whether it's a sharp turn or not and when exactly it turns north are educated guesses. That all of Florida is in harms way is not in question

And I gotta say when i see my house directly in the predicted path with only 24 hours to go, I'm not inclined to bet that the prediction is wrong

At this point I don't care that hurricanes are just good guesses.  I'm hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2017)

down to 125mph and still headed due west...cant ask for much better news than that!


----------



## bendadin (Sep 9, 2017)

We were supposed to have been in Disney until Tuesday but I found $37 flights on SWA for two days ago so we jumped early. I had fully expected and warned the kids that they airport was going to be crazy with people leaving due to the storm. It was very quiet and one of our easiest trips through security. But I hear that it was very chaotic the next day. 

I should have refunds coming from Disney and DVC points coming back (although they said it would take four weeks for the points to show up.) It just boggles my mind that people were still heading to Disney for vacations as we were fleeing.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 9, 2017)

Carol C said:


> Laurie...I've been thinking about you and HHI. I know the barrier islands with the wonderful Gullah residents have been given a mandatory order to evacuate, but NOT Hilton Head, yet. After Matthew hit HHI so hard, I hope it is totally spared this time. But poor Florida...it looks just awful. I almost evacuated yesterday morning and had my truck packed...but heading to Atlanta would have been a mistake. Staying put, let's hope for the best!



Carol, I got notices from both the Town of Hilton Head and the Leamington HOA that the governor's mandatory evacuation order included Hilton Head Island as of 10AM today.  Traffic off the island is continuing as long as it's safe but the bridge access onto the island was blocked at 10AM.  Anyone leaving will not be allowed back on until the orders are lifted.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 9, 2017)

lvhmbh said:


> Latest report at 11 a.m. shows it going up the West coast but DH is convinced it will continue west into the gulf and weaken!


 me too, wishfull thinking.. they have just extended the mandatory evacuation areain Cape Coral... due to storm surge,,, my house will be an island


----------



## Panina (Sep 9, 2017)

ronparise said:


> me too, wishfull thinking.. they have just extended the mandatory evacuation areain Cape Coral... due to storm surge,,, my house will be an island


So sorry to hear ...

My heart, my thoughts, my prayers go out to all of you in the path. My hopes are you all find safety.

My second home is Florida, I own 10 timeshares in Florida and go twice a year.  The sadness I feel over the potential destruction of them, which I anticipate,  cannot even come close to what you are feeling if you have a primary home in the path and needed to evacuate.

No words can properly express my sadness and concern for you.  Do stay safe.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2017)

Timeshare resorts, homes and automobiles can be replace; but the human life is a one time gift.

My prayers goes out to everyone who did not and could not follow the mandatory evacuation order of the governor.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 9, 2017)

They announced mandatory evacuation of our neighborhood about eleven o'clock, and some of my neighbors were unaware.  We left with our shutters up in May, but papers are unprotected, two cars in garage.
It is interesting because the Koreshan settlement building are intact from 1900, they are a mile from our house, so this storm is terrifying.  Calm down Irma and do not go northwest


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2017)

still weakening and still going more west than north...can certainly hope this trend keeps up!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 9, 2017)

Panina said:


> So sorry to hear ...
> 
> My heart, my thoughts, my prayers go out to all of you in the path. My hopes are you all find safety.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your concern. But don't be sad, our house is at the highest elevation in town, and my wife and I and our 17 yo dog are settled in at the Reunion resort in Orlando, watching TV and drinking wine (not the dog) We are all good


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2017)

i just hope the road traffic has lightened some so that folks who are trying to get north dont get stuck!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 9, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> still weakening and still going more west than north...can certainly hope this trend keeps up!



Go west young man, go west


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2017)

would certainly feel bad for folks that evacuated to the panhandle if that does happen 

but its gotta hit somewhere...rather it not come towards me!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2017)

huge shift in the predictions now...have it skirting the florida gulf coast and making landfall in the panhandle now 

prayers for all those on the gulf coast...thats going to be a terrible time if this thing just rides up the coast at 6mph.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> huge shift in the predictions now...have it skirting the florida gulf coast and making landfall in the panhandle now
> 
> prayers for all those on the gulf coast...thats going to be a terrible time if this thing just rides up the coast at 6mph.


It seems that actual landfall is of little consequence. Onshore flow after the eye passes by will push the gulf water onshore. That can put many places under up to (or over) 9 to 12 feet of water. That can possibly wipe out entire barrier islands that have homes and towns on them. Much of Ft Myers, Naples, Marco Island, Sanibel Island and many others could be wiped out. Predictions indicate that gulf water can be pushed miles in land.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 10, 2017)

lvhmbh said:


> Latest report at 11 a.m. shows it going up the West coast but DH is convinced it will continue west into the gulf and weaken!



My DH agrees with yours! Praying this is the case, although I think we will still feel the wind/rain impact.


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2017)

Inhislove said:


> My DH agrees with yours! Praying this is the case, although I think we will still feel the wind/rain impact.



Latest radar images showing a turn to the north.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2017)

It isn't looking good for Key West. Possibly a direct hit, or within only a few miles. Then it seems to have Southwest Florida in its sights.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2017)

lvhmbh said:


> Latest report at 11 a.m. shows it going up the West coast but DH is convinced it will continue west into the gulf and weaken!


I am not sure why it would necessarily weaken if it went out in to the gulf. That could have actually caused it to strengthen and have taken aim somewhere else instead.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2017)

*Follow-up*

We did begin the cancellation process yesterday for all components of our vacation.  Delta Airlines was VERY accommodating to cancel and provide full refund of our miles and money paid for the tickets (9/16 & 9/30).

AirBnB has been a bit less accommodating (so far) as they have yet to designate Irma as an "extenuating circumstance" which provides no penalty cancellations with full refunds.  They are working with my three hosts . . . each of whom encouraged me to not cancel and to 'wait and see."  Yeah . . . not happening, especially since our second 4-night stay was predicted to be the landfall point (and it was this morning).

I will trust AirBnB will do the right thing with Irma as they did with Harvey. (With Harvey, they allowed liberal cancellation w/o penalty for all of Texas and Louisiana through 9/30/17.  There is little doubt in my mind that Florida will be greatly impacted . . . so I've proceeded to make all of my other cancellation plans PLUS started a new vacation game plan since I'm off work 9/16 through 9/30.

My thoughts and prayers are with all who live or own property in Florida . . . or have family and friends down there.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

I just heard from a neighbor in Cape Coral.. The mandory evacuation area has been extended to our street and he and his family went to a shelter. so do far it looks like I made a good decision to go to Orlando... well see tomorrow as Irma moves northward

I have a camera on the back of my home, so as long as we have power, I can see whats happening  If this works, here is the latest, recorded just a few minutes ago
https://arlo.netgear.com/#/viewShared/762E91EAC3D26190_201709


----------



## Glynda (Sep 10, 2017)

Charleston, SC, was a bit of a ghost town late Friday and yesterday.  I thought some last minute evacuees from Florida might head this way once the storm shifted West.  Like with Matthew, it's nice to walk down the historic streets and encounter only a couple of people!  Eerie but better than being squeezed off the sidewalks!   I have a lot of family and friends in my mother's home town of Plant City and my home town of Ft Myers.  Worried about them!  Stay safe!


----------



## silentg (Sep 10, 2017)

Don't let this deture you from Florida, everywhere has bad weather, we can come back from this. If everyone follows evacuation laws and stay in a safe place. We will get thru it.We have two timeshares in the direct path of Irma one in Siesta Key the other in Punta Gorda. I have contacted both resorts. They are taking every precaution and will keep us posted after the storm. I know they have evacuated. We live in Central Florida and are under tornado watch as well as being impacted by Irma. We are in a safe place. Prayers for everyone's safety.
Silentg


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I just heard from a neighbor in Cape Coral.. The mandory evacuation area has been extended to our street and he and his family went to a shelter. so do far it looks like I made a good decision to go to Orlando... well see tomorrow as Irma moves northward
> 
> I have a camera on the back of my home, so as long as we have power, I can see whats happening  If this works, here is the latest, recorded just a few minutes ago
> https://arlo.netgear.com/#/viewShared/762E91EAC3D26190_201709




Last night I heard Orlando was under a hurricane warning.  Orlando may experience 100+


silentg said:


> Don't let this deture you from Florida, everywhere has bad weather, we can come back from this. If everyone follows evacuation laws and stay in a safe place. We will get thru it.We have two timeshares in the direct path of Irma one in Siesta Key the other in Punta Gorda. I have contacted both resorts. They are taking every precaution and will keep us posted after the storm. I know they have evacuated. We live in Central Florida and are under tornado watch as well as being impacted by Irma. We are in a safe place. Prayers for everyone's safety.
> Silentg




Best of luck to you and Ron. I have 'run' from hurricanes my entire life.  Naples/Bonita Springs was on our retirement short list, but no more.  We will not spend our golden years running from storms..


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

lizap said:


> Last night I heard Orlando was under a hurricane warning.  Orlando may experience 100+
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you and Ron. I have 'run' from hurricanes my entire life.  Naples/Bonita Springs was on our retirement short list, but no more.  We will not spend our golden years running from storms..




what silentg said... Ive been here for 22 years and this is just my second scare  and my first "run"  My daughter wants me to move to California... Have you heard?  They have earthquakes there


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

heres my 11:30 update  we still have electricity in Cape coral
https://arlo.netgear.com/hmsweb/users/library/share/link/6DC9863060F42E81_201709


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> what silentg said... Ive been here for 22 years and this is just my second scare  and my first "run"  My daughter wants me to move to California... Have you heard?  They have earthquakes there



I guess we just seem to attract hurricanes.  We are now looking at the mountains of N.C. around Asheville.


----------



## Panina (Sep 10, 2017)

lizap said:


> I guess we just seem to attract hurricanes.  We are now looking at the mountains of N.C. around Asheville.


The banner elk and Boone areas are also in the NC mountains and are very nice but all the mountain areas have very cold winters.  I live in Indian land, sc, a couple of hours from the mountains, many retired come here.  A pocket where the weather is much warmer and "safer" (nowhere is ultimately safe), good conveniences , 40 minutes to Charlotte,  affordable, sun city has two communities in the area.  Might be worth a look.


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2017)

Panina said:


> The banner elk and Boone areas are also in the NC mountains and are very nice but all the mountain areas have very cold winters.  I live in Indian land, sc, a couple of hours from the mountains, many retired come here.  A pocket where the weather is much warmer and "safer" (nowhere is ultimately safe), good conveniences , 40 minutes to Charlotte,  affordable, sun city has two communities in the area.  Might be worth a look.



You and Ron are right.  Everywhere seems to have a drawback. We have been looking for the last decade (kind of a hobby) and are now seriously considering Hendersonville, which is south of Asheville.  It has a beautiful downtown area, and the winters are relatively mild. Flying to CLT next weekend to look at 2 55+ communities near Charlotte (Regency at Pallisades and Trillogy). I think these may be near you.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> what silentg said... Ive been here for 22 years and this is just my second scare  and my first "run"  My daughter wants me to move to California... Have you heard?  They have earthquakes there


Earthquakes and fires if you live in a canyon or in the mountains.  I still hope that everyone is safe with not too much damage after Irma has passed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2017)

starting to get good and breezy up here in jax...we've also had an absolute ton of rain from the remnants of that front that rolled thru right in front of irma.

path has definitely shifted due north as of this morning


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

Heres the latest from Cape Coral

the elevation of my 1st floor is about 10' above the water surface in the canal   So a 10 ft storm surge will come right up to the front door
https://arlo.netgear.com/hmsweb/users/library/share/link/25540844956FC16C_201709


----------



## Panina (Sep 10, 2017)

lizap said:


> You and Ron are right.  Everywhere seems to have a drawback. We have been looking for the last decade (kind of a hobby) and are now seriously considering Hendersonville, which is south of Asheville.  It has a beautiful downtown area, and the winters are relatively mild. Flying to CLT next weekend to look at 2 55+ communities near Charlotte (Regency at Pallisades and Trillogy). I think these may be near you.


If I have it right, Triology is in Lake Norman, a nice area but wouldn't be for me. Very congested as it is a growing area and roads can't handle and I like more conveniences nearby.

Regency at Pallisades is a toll brothers community in lake Wylie. I have never been there but have heard it's beautiful. Being it's a toll brothers community it must be a prime area and homes will be very nice. Let me disclose I worked for toll brothers as a sales manager for years.

  Since you will be in the area consider looking at a sun city community in South Carolina,, they are close to the North Carolina border, only a few minutes, amenities abound and real estate taxes are much less then the North Carolina communities you are looking at.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I just heard from a neighbor in Cape Coral.. The mandory evacuation area has been extended to our street and he and his family went to a shelter. so do far it looks like I made a good decision to go to Orlando... well see tomorrow as Irma moves northward
> 
> I have a camera on the back of my home, so as long as we have power, I can see whats happening  If this works, here is the latest, recorded just a few minutes ago
> https://arlo.netgear.com/#/viewShared/762E91EAC3D26190_201709


Best of luck, Ron!!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

3:30 update  its raining in Orlando

the eye is about to hit Nap;es

Heres my backyard in Cape Coral  https://arlo.netgear.com/hmsweb/users/library/share/link/9E599FE94D321439_201709


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 10, 2017)

Power went out to our subdivision in country creek, estero, about an hour ago.  It became mandatory evacuation late yesterday and many didn't get notice, shelters about full so somestayed.  
Heart goes out to my friend, he is terminal, he was too sick to move, ended up in hospital Wednesday night, surgery today, then dialysis.  She is alone with him in Naples.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2017)

This was posted two days ago, before the track was clear:


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> 3:30 update  its raining in Orlando
> 
> the eye is about to hit Nap;es
> 
> Heres my backyard in Cape Coral  https://arlo.netgear.com/hmsweb/users/library/share/link/9E599FE94D321439_201709



Thanks for these! Beautiful yard. 

We are hearing the wind whining in the outdoor stairwells as the bands pass. Pretty crazy, and it's not even very fast wind.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

No mor pictures from Cape Coral we must have lost power at about5pm

The last thing I saw  was that one of my banana trees went down


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 10, 2017)

Eye wall went over estero 45 minutes ago, 52 mph sustained, 80 mph gusts,


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2017)

Thankfully, most of FL dodged a bullet. Irma lost some of its intensity last night when the eye passed over Cuba before heading north.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 10, 2017)

lizap said:


> Thankfully, most of FL dodged a bullet. Irma lost some of its intensity last night when the eye passed over Cuba before heading north.


I wouldn't celebrate yet. Bizarre draining of water from Tampa Bay can't be a good sign.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 10, 2017)

For those who evacuated to Orlando, are restaurants open?


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 10, 2017)

lizap said:


> Thankfully, most of FL dodged a bullet. Irma lost some of its intensity last night when the eye passed over Cuba before heading north.


I'm more worried about the storm surge -- hopefully that will be much less than predicted since the winds were less.  We can only hope!

Kurt


----------



## Jimster (Sep 10, 2017)

My daughter lives a block off Tamiami in Naples park by the Walmart.  I am curious if the flood surge made it up to the Walmart.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2017)

lizap said:


> Thankfully, most of FL dodged a bullet. Irma lost some of its intensity last night when the eye passed over Cuba before heading north.


It's looking like we dodged a bullet but not because it lost power over Cuba. It did, but it regained power in the 85 degree water, It arrived in Florida as a cat 4. By the time it got to my house it was a cat 2 and a cat 2 is still a bullet

This storm did damage in the Keys Miami. Naples, Cape Coral and Ft Myers so far. Stay tuned for  Sarasota Tampa and points north

The bullet i hope we dodged is the storm surge. They are saying Only 5 ' instead of the expected 10-15'
And That's huge as my house is at 12' elevation


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> I'm more worried about the storm surge -- hopefully that will be much less than predicted since the winds were less.  We can only hope!
> 
> Kurt





Jimster said:


> My daughter lives a block off Tamiami in Naples park by the Walmart.  I am curious if the flood surge made it up to the Walmart.


We have been watching the Weather Channel all day. It seems they are no longer predicting the huge surge that they were yesterday. There will still be surge, but not the 9 to 15 feet they were predicting in some places. The fact that the eye went in land instead of skirting the coast seems to be lessening the surge.


----------



## lizap (Sep 10, 2017)

ronparise said:


> It's looking like we dodged a bullet but not. Ecause it lost power over Cuba. It did, but it regained power in the 85 degree water, It arrived in Florida as a cat 4. By the time it got to my house it was a cat 2 and a cat 2 is still a bullet
> 
> This storm did damage in the keys Miami. Naples, Cape Coral and Ft Myers so far. Stay tuned for  Sarasota Tampa and points north
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 10, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Eye wall went over estero 45 minutes ago, 52 mph sustained, 80 mph gusts,


I hope all is well with your home and that your safe


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 10, 2017)

We have a couple reports from my neighborhood, roof blown off house and landed on lanai screen and a truck, trees fallen on houses, very heavy rain still coming down and streets flooded.  N lights at all so people will inspect in morning.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 10, 2017)

Nancy said:


> For those who evacuated to Orlando, are restaurants open?



Restaurants were closing yesterday starting at 3pm. Governor had asked everyone to be where they were going by evening. A curfew started at 7pm Sunday 9/10 and goes through 6pm Monday 9/11 for several counties include Orange County.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2017)

There was a Latin restaurant open this afternoon in my town.
It was packed with folks picking up to go orders.
One guy ordered 13 Cuban sandwiches.
A few police officers showed up to pick up theirs.
They said they would stay open until it became unsafe.

.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2017)

expect the worst of it tonight in jax after midnight...been raining solid for the last 10 to 12 hours now...expecting lots of trees down with that much rain in the ground for sure.

hopefully its lost most of its steam by the time it makes it that far up here


----------



## ronparise (Sep 11, 2017)

Good morning from Orlando.. The wind sounded like a freight train last night, but no downed trees around the condo here at the Wyndham/Worldmark Reunion Resort. and we still have power....so it couldnt have been too bad.  And I get hot coffee this morning, instead of the old, cold stuff I made yesterday, just in case.  Its still blowing, but not so bad.
I have no idea what happened at home..My security cameras went out yesterday sometime after 3:30 pm..... Im considering a 6 hour drive (three hours each way) to see for myself.


----------



## lizap (Sep 11, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> We have a couple reports from my neighborhood, roof blown off house and landed on lanai screen and a truck, trees fallen on houses, very heavy rain still coming down and streets flooded.  N lights at all so people will inspect in morning.





ronparise said:


> Good morning from Orlando.. The wind sounded like a freight train last night, but no downed trees around the condo here at the Wyndham/Worldmark Reunion Resort. and we still have power....so it couldnt have been too bad.  And I get hot coffee this morning, instead of the old, cold stuff I made yesterday, just in case.  Its still blowing, but not so bad.
> I have no idea what happened at home..My security cameras went out yesterday sometime after 3:30 pm..... Im considering a 6 hour drive (three hours each way) to see for myself.




We've driven a similar drive many times.  Always want to get home. Best of luck!


----------



## remowidget (Sep 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> im convinced these "more than a week out" maps are generated to elicit panic and shopping for emergency supplies.
> 
> generators and water already flying off shelves here in jax at lowes/home depot/etc...
> 
> while im not advocating to not be prepared, these "forecasts" change every few hours.


News is about ratings and advertising revenue. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Sep 11, 2017)

remowidget said:


> News is about ratings and advertising revenue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Yes News is about ratings and advertising revenue. Like any service business, it is a business, but its about service as well
The service part kept me informed  and it convinced me to evacuate... and Im glad I listened, I dont begrudge them their profit and it pisses me off that you view our misfortune as as just so much entertainment
Its easy for you dismiss the service  as a revenue stream and profit center, but Ive been watching MSNBC for hours on end and have seen very few commercials. 

and while im on my soapbox, Ill say Timeshares are a money grab too, but its a timeshare I evacuated to... Im happy for my timeshare too and I dont begrudge Wyndham their profit


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2017)

remowidget said:


> News is about ratings and advertising revenue.



That's why reporters stand out in the storm, instead of inside dry hotel rooms or carports.
I think it was SNL that did a sketch on this and showed a guy tossing buckets of water into a fan blowing on the reporter.

.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 11, 2017)

Seems my contractor with the adult married daughter on the West Coast of FL ... is not needed by her at this point. He was totally STRESSING and had his bags, tools & 4x4 pickup truck packed to leave at first light today.

His daughter was in lockdown mode at her hospital during the storm.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 11, 2017)

remowidget said:


> News is about ratings and advertising revenue.



Wow!  If i only had that big of a brush I could paint the earth in one swipe.  The news is was and will always be the 4th estate and as vital to our democracy as the other three.
There are some exploitive news networks [that may have been] created expressly for that purpose but most news casts provide vital information and check fraud, and expose problems that exist in and out of government.
As pointed out above MSNBC had very few commercials during its coverage of Irma.  Fewer commercials mean less money.  So obviously if it was as described above it makes no sense. 
One interesting point made during the telecast was that the last time a hurricane passed by Tampa there was substantial loss of life because people wandered out into the receded bay during the passing of the eye of the storm.  The news made it clear this time this was unwise with the consequence that no lives were lost.  So i guess you should make it ratings, revenue and saving lives.
Of course, there are abuses but that is why people get educated- so they can tell the difference between news and BS.  I take pity on those that can't do that.

[_Edited to remove politically-charged content_]


----------



## remowidget (Sep 11, 2017)

Holy cow. Please point me to CNN stories showing how it helps people prepare for the next Huricane.  What has worked and what hasn't in the past? Do they have top stories 24/7 on changing building codes for rebuilding after hurricanes? I do get they help get the word out but while we have been watching, it has all been about what might happen and a little about what is happening and has happened. How about some balance? I am probably wrong, but it seems pretty sensationalized to me. 



Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## remowidget (Sep 11, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> That's why reporters stand out in the storm, instead of inside dry hotel rooms or carports.
> I think it was SNL that did a sketch on this and showed a guy tossing buckets of water into a fan blowing on the reporter.
> 
> .


That is a good point, why are they out there? They could give the message that you need to stay safe and follow the government mandates from Los Angeles. Do they need to be out in the storm to tell you that 911 services are no longer available? They could show images of the storm from remote cameras. Those reporter's are not violating the order to evacuate to make you safer. Why is it ok for them, but not everyone else? They are trying to keep you on their channel. Maybe it's not for ratings and revenue. If so, please tell me why they are doing it.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## remowidget (Sep 11, 2017)

To bring some timeshare focus, we talked to a couple with a young baby from Argentina at the Lagunamar pool today. They had bailed from Miami and came to Cancun to keep their baby safe. They plan to stay here until it is safe to go back to Miami and finish their trip.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2017)

the news folk out in the storms are merely comic relief at this point...i dont think anyone takes any of that seriously and simply mocks them for being stupid out in the storm.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 11, 2017)

I dont hear any big reports of people reaching for their radios-remember radio's.  People like to see what is going on.  It is reminiscent of the phrase " a picture is worth a thousand words".  Yes there is some sensationalism but by and large the benefit outweighs the negatives. Of course, if you don't want to see it don't watch it but millions are eager to SEE what is happening.  Also remember most of the time people are tuning in and tuning out- so there is repetition.  

Sometimes the same message repeats.  As a former teacher I can tell you repetition is a necessity.  Take the Equafax problem.  They will run that story again and again because even though people have heard about it, it may take hearing it 10 times before people actually act to protect themselves.

One criticism that is deserved is the tendency of the news to move from place to place always trying to catch the headline and abandoning the prior story like a hot potato.   I also thinks that speaks to the attention span of a gnat which is what most Americans seem to have.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the news folk out in the storms are merely comic relief at this point...i dont think anyone takes any of that seriously and simply mocks them for being stupid out in the storm.



Wow, just wow

no question there was some pretty silly stuff aired just to fill the time, but there was some good information communicated all the same

its kinda like TUG. Theres a lot of nonsense here that has to be ignored  but some good information too


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2017)

there has been absolutely zero useful information passed by a person who is barely audible standing in 100mph winds just for the sake of being on the news.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> there has been absolutely zero useful information passed by a person who is barely audible standing in 100mph winds just for the sake of being on the news.



I agree. So what was it like ? One of my fishing buddys in the Boynton Beach area says everything went well for them. Another buddy is driving to Treasure Island to see if he still has a place. 

Bill


----------



## Jimster (Sep 11, 2017)

"There has been absolutely zero useful information passed by a person who is barely audible standing in 100 mph winds just for the sake of being on the news"

I couldn't disagree more.  Most people are watching the effect of the wind and rain on the reporter.  Many people wouldn't even have the sound on at all.  Again it is the video which is crucial.  If this were radio I would agree but its video.

People want to SEE what's it like.  Do you think the food network would have a single viewer if all they did was explain what the food is like?  To quote Marshal Mcune "the medium is the message". People are enamered by and place greater importance in what they see.  Even a judge will take judicial notice of a bystander's estimate of the speed of a car because seeing is believing.


----------



## Patri (Sep 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> there has been absolutely zero useful information passed by a person who is barely audible standing in 100mph winds just for the sake of being on the news.



That does show other people the folly of being outdoors in a hurricane. 



			
				Holy cow. Please point me to CNN stories showing how it helps people prepare for the next Huricane. What has worked and what hasn't in the past? Do they have top stories 24/7 on changing building codes for rebuilding after hurricanes? I do get they help get the word out but while we have been watching said:
			
		

> So why are you watching? It is a true reality show. You obviously want to see it too. Would anyone really DO anything now to prepare for the next hurricane? I doubt it. Some wise people may. I bet regular programming TV viewership was down over the past week, because what happened in Texas and Florida is important. And news pretty much is about what has, could and is occurring. In any media. That is why it is called new(s).


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2017)

reason we are watching, is with the power out...and the cable out...the only options are over the air HD antennas which only broadcast local stations...and those local stations have only broadcast hurricane coverage for the last 24 straight hours or so.

I dont mind the useful info from the reporters at the station disseminating wind/rain/flood/tornado/etc information...thats great.  but the whole "finding a super windy/flooded/etc location just to get a soundbyte" is utterly useless and done for nothing more than ratings...not for "information"


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2017)

easyrider said:


> I agree. So what was it like ? One of my fishing buddys in the Boynton Beach area says everything went well for them. Another buddy is driving to Treasure Island to see if he still has a place.
> 
> Bill



really windy...and really rainy...about all i can use to describe it.

for the most part, my neighborhood is completely full of old growth oak trees...so that provides a realy good bit of shelter from the winds.  while the live oaks are super sturdy, the water oaks have extremely shallow roots and grow super tall with foliage just at the top ...and as such come down in droves when the winds pick up.  absolutely hate them with a passion!

but with that many trees around, even 30 or 40mph makes the canopys go crazy...but you dont really get that feeling on the ground.  only when it really cranks up does it start rattling the windows etc.

it really does come and go in bands like they show on tv...really heavy rain and winds for a few min...followed by nearly calm conditions....rinse and repeat for 10 hours or so!  some of the bands were extremely strong...some just mildly so.

i cant even fathom what those folks that sat thru 100+ mph gusts at home describe it as...i think the most we saw here in my area was 70.


----------



## silentg (Sep 11, 2017)

We faired well stayed at home. Lost fence and few shingles off roof, no flood. Power was out for 9 hours back on at 10am. DD is heading home 4 miles from us there is power at her place and now that the curfew has been lifted taking Grand dog home too. DS has no power at his place in South Florida, not much damage to his place, he will stay with us until tomorrow. We were very lucky!
Silentg
Also, got word that our timeshare in Punta Gorda FL had minimal effects from the storm. Haven't heard about our Siesta Key Week.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> I dont mind the useful info from the reporters at the station disseminating wind/rain/flood/tornado/etc information...thats great. but the whole "finding a super windy/flooded/etc location just to get a soundbyte" is utterly useless and done for nothing more than ratings...not for "information"



Unfortunately you have no proof that they are looking for the most rainy/flooded etc.  Besides the stations i watch would have issued a disclaimer saying that this would be more rainy than others.   That is responsible journalism.  

That is not to say some news networks would do exactly what you say.  In fact, I have seen them do it. I have seen them arrange a protest shot to look like more people were participating than were actually doing so.  That is sensationalism!  

And there are networks that minimize the sensationalism and there are those that sensationalize.  If you are a frequent news viewer you know who you can trust and who to be skeptical about and you know their biases.  If you don't, watch multiple newscasts and then draw your own conclusions.   It doesn't take long to figure it out.   Thus, i would suggest you be very circumspect about who you watch and believe.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2017)

i have just as much proof they do, as you have they dont.

when its in my hometown, and you know certain areas are always prone to flooding...then see the media flock to those areas to get stories...its not hard to put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2017)

For the first time during Irma I heard many state/federal officials thanking the media members for doing their jobs during the storm.  It seemed like they, the officials, had specifically requested that the media do an all-out blitz of storm coverage, but that's only the impression I got and not something that was said in any of the coverage I saw.  Several media members addressed the question of why they continued to stress that people should not be out when they were out there themselves, and it made sense to me when they said that it's a service they provide so that people's natural curiosity could be satisfied by watching from the safety of their homes.  All things considered, I'd much rather the blitz coverage with live feeds than not enough coverage or seeing only talking heads sitting at soundstage.

I will say I am sick and damn tired of hearing the phrase "fake news" to the point where I'm boycotting any media outlets who claim that they're real while others are not.  The Weather Channel obviously doesn't like the other networks honing in on their specialty during these storms because they run ads constantly in which they congratulate themselves for being the only network with personnel qualified to offer professional commentary.  Sorry, TWC, much as I think your services are necessary, I shut you off because of your negative attitude towards the others who provide the same thing.

Finally, I'll bet that the video footage goes a long way toward convincing people to donate to relief efforts.  It's very difficult to resist please for aid when you've been seeing the situation and hearing the victims' stories from the comfort of your comfortable, dry couch.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> i have just as much proof they do, as you have they dont.
> 
> when its in my hometown, and you know certain areas are always prone to flooding...then see the media flock to those areas to get stories...its not hard to put 2 and 2 together.



I agree news organizations shouldnt be profit based, but thats what it is... welcome to America, where even health care is for profit. We gotta pay for this stuff...and we have to be discriminating consumers.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 11, 2017)

We live in a shore town in CT. There is a causeway road with a low spot that floods easily, sometimes just a high tide will put water on the road.

There have been numerous photos and film clips of that road when there was a noticeable storm. One time we talked to a crew hanging out at the town beach waiting for the flood because of an approaching storm. Unfortunately for them it didn't flood that day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Yes News is about ratings and advertising revenue.


We upgraded our DirecTV base package the other day in order to get The Weather Channel. They sure crammed a lot of commercials in to their Irma coverage yesterday. Perhaps 60/40 coverage vs commercials. They probably sell the ads for big bucks for situations like this.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> really windy...and really rainy...about all i can use to describe it.
> 
> for the most part, my neighborhood is completely full of old growth oak trees...so that provides a realy good bit of shelter from the winds.  while the live oaks are super sturdy, the water oaks have extremely shallow roots and grow super tall with foliage just at the top ...and as such come down in droves when the winds pick up.  absolutely hate them with a passion!
> 
> ...


Brian, I'm not sure if your reports indicate that you came through Irma in good shape, but it sounds like you're in good shape--and that is the most important thing. Lots of prayers have been offered up in the past week for you and your fellow Floridians, and also for the people of the Caribbean. Jacksonville did not escape the wrath of Irma, but I'm glad you're in contact and hopefully doing well. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 11, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> We upgraded our DirecTV base package the other day in order to get The Weather Channel. They sure crammed a lot of commercials in to their Irma coverage yesterday. Perhaps 60/40 coverage vs commercials. They probably sell the ads for big bucks for situations like this.


You neglected to include the second part of what I said. "It's a service too"


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 11, 2017)

Everyone from our community got really worried when we saw that Jim Cantori was in estero.  Our neighborhood is a mess, streets are so flooded and loaded with debris and snakes that people can't get in to check houses, and no power either.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 11, 2017)

MSNBC had almost no commercials.  Kerry Sanders was in Naples in a parking garage which was selected mainly for his safety not for large rains or sound bites.  Another location was at the Inn on 5th which was representative of another section of Naples. I have lived in Naples and I know these are not designed to have a glitzy soundbite on the evening news.  If all the reporters rushed to the rainy spots we should have seen them running into each other.  This was not the case. This was true journalism.

My daughter is an editor for the Chicago Tribune and my son in law is an anchor in a major market for ABC.  They both decry these would be journalists who purport to cover the news but are actually shills for corporate greed.  Sure there are unethical channels-so the intelligent thing is not to watch them.   These networks hire pretty blondes who are long on sex appeal and short of substance.  I think we all know what networks are like that.

As an attorney I have learned that if you paint with a broad brush you are probably overstating your case.  I also know that if you assert a claim, you have the burden of proof to guarantee the veracity of your statements.  It is not my job to disprove the assertion.  There are good journalists and there are sensationalist.  Make wise choices in your viewing habits.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 11, 2017)

When I awoke this AM, I found that our yard was 4 inches deep in water from the overflow of a retention pond in the next neighborhood. It turned our deck into a dock, but was not a threat to the interior of the house. There were 4 large trees down in the neighborhood, 1 of which crunched the side of a neighbors roof and stuck a limb thru his aluminum roof. The other 3 blocked the roads preventing exit or entry to our subdivision -- so we now had a "gated" community. ... But at least we never lost power!

This, in a North-Central Florida location to which refugee-relatives had fled from Tampa to avoid the storm. Ha!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 12, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Brian, I'm not sure if your reports indicate that you came through Irma in good shape, but it sounds like you're in good shape--and that is the most important thing. Lots of prayers have been offered up in the past week for you and your fellow Floridians, and also for the people of the Caribbean. Jacksonville did not escape the wrath of Irma, but I'm glad you're in contact and hopefully doing well. Let us know if there is anything we can to help!



we got realy lucky in the grand scheme of things for sure.  just now waiting to see what JOSE is going to do as current maps put heading back towards the east coast later in the week.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 12, 2017)

saw this picture pop up...pretty crazy illusion!

boat is actually driving up the river (no idea why a shrimp boat is driving thru downtown in the middle of a hurricane...but thats for a different story)

it just looks like its driving thru downtown streets because the river has crested its banks and flooded that entire area.  that big hotel in the background is right on the riverwalk...bottom is a photo without the extra water....crazy


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 12, 2017)

oh man...picutres keep rolling in on facebook.

this is a friend of mines dock on black creek...its a notorious flooding zone during heavy rains...but this is nothing like anyone has ever seen....ever.  even dwarfs the previous highest level flood by a huge margin.





here is his uploaded photo from tonight, its from as far as he could drive his truck down the yard (its his company truck, and its huge...probably sitting in 3' or more of water just in the picture...you can see the top of the boathouse/dock..and the smaller house there much further up the bank.





absolutely insane levels of water in some areas.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2017)

Personally I felt  some cable  television stations were over killed broadcasting of the hurricane. How many people hearts and feeling was dashed by watching various views of the hurricane for 24 consecutive hours?. I can tell you first hand after a category 3 hurricane some years ago we were without cable,telephones, electricity and running water for over five(5) days and it was miserable. That is why I purchased  five(5)/ five(5) gallon blue empty water containers; three for drinking and 2 for flushing after the storm had passed.  During the storm, We used my battery operated tv and radio to keep abreast of the news. Plus my gas grill to cook meals.


Jose please go back into the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> We live in a shore town in CT. There is a causeway road with a low spot that floods easily, sometimes just a high tide will put water on the road.
> 
> There have been numerous photos and film clips of that road when there was a noticeable storm. One time we talked to a crew hanging out at the town beach waiting for the flood because of an approaching storm. Unfortunately for them it didn't flood that day.



That is so common here in Charleston. The same areas flood regularly. Especially on a full moon high tide. More so with a lot of rain. Yet every time the media sensationalizes theses with photos and video of people wading or in canoes in these areas. Would they just pan their camera around, it would show the area dry beside or behind them. And if the media stayed for even half an hour, they could film those areas being much less flooded or already drained!  But I only saw one station do that yesterday. Then I read people belonging to my Bluegreen Timeshare groups post histrionics having seen the photos.  Yesterday it was "Oh, no! Charleston will never be the same again!" and other such. Good grief! We are the Low Country. We flood. Sometimes worse than others like yesterday but life goes on.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 12, 2017)

Timeshare Von said:


> *Follow-up*
> 
> We did begin the cancellation process yesterday for all components of our vacation.  Delta Airlines was VERY accommodating to cancel and provide full refund of our miles and money paid for the tickets (9/16 & 9/30).
> 
> ...



Yes I heard Delta was very accomodating. Can't say the same for Spirit Airlines. Long story, that one...but they're cheapskates. I just feel so happy that I didn't evacuate SC with my disabled husband and three cats, but my truck I packed at 4 AM friday was ready to go with a full tank. I don't know if I can keep doing this...and we're only half way through hurricane season in coastal SC. Having said that, my heart goes out to TUG friends in Florida and elsewhere that had to bear the worst of Irma's wrath. Jill I'm thinking of you especially...hope you and yours fared well and good luck with your repairs!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Everyone from our community got really worried when we saw that Jim Cantori was in estero.  Our neighborhood is a mess, streets are so flooded and loaded with debris and snakes that people can't get in to check houses, and no power either.



So sorry!  Hope it's quickly gone and you find everything OK. It's not just snakes and debris to worry about but I saw so many people wading in what could have been sewer contaminated water yesterday in Charleston. Right beside manholes bubbling up. That too could be dangerous.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> we got realy lucky in the grand scheme of things for sure.  just now waiting to see what JOSE is going to do as current maps put heading back towards the east coast later in the week.


ARGH!  Just don't want to think about another week of hearing about hurricanes much less having to deal with another!  Let's hope Jose just keeps wandering in circles and then out to sea far away from us.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 12, 2017)

Glynda said:


> That is so common here in Charleston. The same areas flood regularly. Especially on a full moon high tide. More so with a lot of rain. Yet every time the media sensationalizes theses with photos and video of people wading or in canoes in these areas. Would they just pan their camera around, it would show the area dry beside or behind them. And if the media stayed for even half an hour, they could film those areas being much less flooded or already drained!  But I only saw one station do that yesterday. Then I read people belonging to my Bluegreen Timeshare groups post histrionics having seen the photos.  Yesterday it was "Oh, no! Charleston will never be the same again!" and other such. Good grief! We are the Low Country. We flood. Sometimes worse than others like yesterday but life goes on.



Yes, what Glynda said! But I must admit the local media was in the right place at the right time when those nutty kids went walking along the Battery wall while huge waves rolled over it. Now that was some dramatic footage, and one for the record books! Glynda we fared well in Murrells Inlet, but we did get a tornado warning at 11 PM, which I saw on my phone this morning, a little too late to crawl under my bed. Already picked up branches and twigs and best of all my new roof...installed after hurricane Matthew took my old one last Oct...my new roof did just fine protecting us from Irma's 60 mph gusts here. Wish hurricane season was already over though...we're just halfway through, sigh. My heart goes out to folks in wonderful Florida for a speedy recovery at home and businesses...and maybe everyone on TUG can go to Florida this winter to make the tourist season there the most successful ever!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> there has been absolutely zero useful information passed by a person who is barely audible standing in 100mph winds just for the sake of being on the news.



Brian. why dont you drape a blabket over your television for a few days, and "see" just how much information is communicated by just the sound. A picture is worth a thousand words.

and while you are at it, take down the jacksonville pictures you posted and try to convey your  message with the written word only

They say a picture is worth a thousand words...and its true. 

The news people out in the storm are not there "for the sake of being on the news", they are there to report the news to the rest of us. They are doing valuable work and I for one am glad they do it


----------



## Carol C (Sep 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Brian. why dont you drape a blabket over your television for a few days, and "see" just how much information is communicated by just the sound. A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> and while you are at it, take down the jacksonville pictures you posted and try to convey your  message with the written word only
> 
> ...



Aw c'mon...can't people express themselves without being publicly scolded during a very emotional time? Let's all play nice on TUG and keep respecting everyone as they/we pick up the pieces post-Irma!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Brian. why dont you drape a blabket over your television for a few days, and "see" just how much information is communicated by just the sound. A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> and while you are at it, take down the jacksonville pictures you posted and try to convey your  message with the written word only
> 
> ...



I think you missed the point or maybe I did. 

Some of the reporters I watched on live local Florida feeds actually placed themselves in danger for ego. I watched one guy standing facing the wind to get a wind speed. He could have used the official reported wind speed instead of standing in the powerful wind with the unreliable hand held device. Another idiot reported while a gas station was breaking up instead of getting somewhere safe. Others stood in water while power lines came down. Then when the storm passed other reporters cherry picked areas for ratings. 

All in all, I think that Irma coverage was overblown. Especially with all of the other things not being reported like the millions of acres of forest burning out west, the 8.2 m earthquake in southern Mexico, Hurricane Lidia wipes out Cabo, killer floods in Italy and North Korea.  

I guess one good thing came out of these storms regarding hardy any political reporting which has become monotonous, imo.

Bill


----------



## Glynda (Sep 12, 2017)

Carol C said:


> Yes, what Glynda said! But I must admit the local media was in the right place at the right time when those nutty kids went walking along the Battery wall while huge waves rolled over it. Now that was some dramatic footage, and one for the record books! Glynda we fared well in Murrells Inlet, but we did get a tornado warning at 11 PM, which I saw on my phone this morning, a little too late to crawl under my bed. Already picked up branches and twigs and best of all my new roof...installed after hurricane Matthew took my old one last Oct...my new roof did just fine protecting us from Irma's 60 mph gusts here. Wish hurricane season was already over though...we're just halfway through, sigh. My heart goes out to folks in wonderful Florida for a speedy recovery at home and businesses...and maybe everyone on TUG can go to Florida this winter to make the tourist season there the most successful ever!



It was great footage but an event that happens frequently also. Not to that extent, necessarily, but close. The people walking on the High Battery when it is washing over is common too.  We were down there at 4 PM yesterday and it was still raining and spraying over and tons of people were out walking through it.  At Waterfront Park numerous people were walking under the oak trees while the wind was still gusting quite strongly.  And many wading through flood water on sidewalks and streets where sewer manholes were bubbling up! I think the photo that surprised me, and I'm pretty jaded where flooding is concerned here, was the photo of the restaurant California Dreaming looking like Ft Sumter! An island up the Ashley River! Broad St also flooded further in than I've seen it, all the way up to New Street!  We are used to flooding from Colonial Lake over to the Ashley River bridges but not that much up Broad St.

So glad your place withstood it and you will be back to normal quickly! We had a couple of water spouts spotted heading our way so around noon to 1 PM we did sit in our dining room which is our safest room. We have no rooms or closets without windows, including the dining, but could still sit in there and get under the table if we heard something. 

I have serious cabin fever and thankfully, our senior center in Mt Pleasant is open today and I have an exercise class!  I need it.  Hurricanes/Tropical Storms are fattening!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2017)

easyrider said:


> I think you missed the point or maybe I did.
> 
> Some of the reporters I watched on live local Florida feeds actually placed themselves in danger for ego. I watched one guy standing facing the wind to get a wind speed. He could have used the official reported wind speed instead of standing in the powerful wind with the unreliable hand held device. Another idiot reported while a gas station was breaking up instead of getting somewhere safe. Others stood in water while power lines came down. Then when the storm passed other reporters cherry picked areas for ratings.
> 
> ...



_[Political comments reported and deleted.]_

and as far as that guy with the hand held anemometer... We are looking at the same thing and coming to different conclusions, Sure he could have reported the official numbers, but this is television, not radio.  As I said above... a picture is worth a thousand words... I had no idea what 100 mph winds looks like... now I do. Thanks to him and MSNBC for showing me.. It was pictures like that that convinced me to suppress my own ego, (i can handle this by myself) and evacuate.. and Im glad I did. I dont know or care what his motive was, Whether it was ego, or bravery, or just doing his job; his willingness to risk his life, may have saved others.


Yesterday was the anniversary of 9/11  was it "ego" that motivated the first responders  16 years ago?, was it "ego" that motivated the reporters that reported from the scene. and was it ego, that motivated Rudy Guliani to rally New Yorkers to rebuild on the site of the twin towers?  I dont know.. and is a healthy ego such a bad thing?  I dont think so


----------



## ronparise (Sep 12, 2017)

Carol C said:


> Aw c'mon...can't people express themselves without being publicly scolded during a very emotional time? Let's all play nice on TUG and keep respecting everyone as they/we pick up the pieces post-Irma!


I re wrote that post several times trying to be as nice as I could. The point I was trying to make is that tugbrian objected to the pictures he saw on television but then posted his own on TUG.  I dont think I was not nice, I think I just presented the inconsistency I saw


----------



## easyrider (Sep 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> _[Political comments reported and deleted.]_
> 
> and as far as that guy with the hand held anemometer... We are looking at the same thing and coming to different conclusions, Sure he could have reported the official numbers, but this is television, not radio.  As I said above... a picture is worth a thousand words... I had no idea what 100 mph winds looks like... now I do. Thanks to him and MSNBC for showing me.. It was pictures like that that convinced me to suppress my own ego, (i can handle this by myself) and evacuate.. and Im glad I did. I dont know or care what his motive was, Whether it was ego, or bravery, or just doing his job; his willingness to risk his life, may have saved others.
> 
> ...



I think your confusing ego with heroism. The motivation to help others while placing yourself in harms way is a heroic act. The motivation for self promotion by placing yourself and others in harms way is ego, imo.

A healthy ego can be good or bad depending on the outcome. What if the crew caught a chunk of debris and was injured or killed while filming ? What if a live power line electrocuted the reporting crew ? This might be considered not good or bad. Regarding the guy with the anemometer ( thanks for the new word ) , a squall in high winds could have caused enough pressure to cause bodily damage. 

I do agree with you about the pictures are worth a thousands words. Some of the pictures and video clips are very interesting.

Bill


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 12, 2017)

Our street in Florida, we fared pretty well


----------



## CO skier (Sep 12, 2017)

The reporter standing in hurricane force winds while being blasted by storm spray has become a cliché. I feel sorry for those reporters who draw that assignment for hours on end. I think the media would do a better service by reporting from inside a concrete building with hurricane rated windows to reinforce the message from government officials that no one should remain in mandatory evacuation zones or out of doors during a hurricane or tropical storm.


What I found informative is the relatively safer, after-storm reporting that documents the extent of the destruction. Florida was hit hard, but the leaves are still on the trees. The pictures from the Caribbean islands that suffered a direct hit from the eye of the storm show tropical islands with nothing green visible. The winds there completely stripped all the leaves from the plants. The wind force that hit those islands must have been an order of magnitude greater than what hit Florida. Imagine how much worse it would have been for Florida if hurricane Irma had not weakened from its encounter with Cuba? It is a miracle and tribute to the weather forecasting technology that thousands did not lose their lives.





SueDonJ said:


> Finally, I'll bet that the video footage goes a long way toward convincing people to donate to relief efforts.


I have added The American Red Cross to my list of favorite charities. The initial donation will be triple what the annual donation will be, because it should have been on my list years ago, and they will need something extra after these last two hurricanes.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 12, 2017)

A street in our subdivision


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 12, 2017)

People still can't get in to subdivision. No idea about our home. This is a street under all that mess


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks for showing your pictures and happy to see still some grass in front of your front doors.  I know that you are expecting more still but hopefully not this severe.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 12, 2017)

if some want to believe that reporters standing out in the middle of a storm are somehow doing it for "the greater good", more power to you..its a free country!


Quite frankly I have more important things to deal with cleaning up and helping neighbors than bicker with constantly angry folks on the internet.

hope all those impacted by the storm are able to restore some normalcy to their lives quickly!


----------



## silentg (Sep 12, 2017)

Our son is staying with us, power is out at his place in Davie,FL and also at his work. Daughter has power at her house near us but no power at her work either. We are cleaning up Yards and thankful we have power. We had internet and land line during the storm but it's out now. Will use cell phones for now.
Silentg


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 12, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> View attachment 4745 People still can't get in to subdivision. No idea about our home. This is a street under all that mess



To you and others who escaped harm I offer encouragement and thanks for posting your pix.  A thought for today ... to quote from an old song ... "Thank you, Lord, for thinkin' bout me.  I'm alive and doin' fine."  Florida will rebuild, better than before, and finding something to be grateful for is so much more productive than anything else.  Best to all as you find the strength and courage to move forward and rebuild your homes and lives.  Your TUG friends have your back.


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm very sorry and commiserate with all those who have to deal with flooded homes.
My BIL was flooded about 7-10 years ago in a 100 year flood, and it was a PITA cleaning up.
We helped strip his walls down to the studs, and he had to throw out anything that wasn't higher than 2-3 feet.  At least he could take out some angst on the wallboard with a sledge hammer 
Luckily he had some flood insurance, but it didn't cover everything, of course.

I'm sure Florida and greater Houston area will rebuild, and hopefully make changes to help minimize damage from future storms.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 12, 2017)

But, alas, it is the "make changes" that is the hardest part of disaster recovery.

Each year, large sections of NC route 12 on the OBX wash out in hurricanes, almost without fail. And each year, all of the taxpayers pay to rebuild it. Because doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result is totally logical and rational....*sigh*

Maybe we shouldn't be building (or rebuilding) houses on shifting sandbars, tidal flats, and bayous. But that would require change. And change, both individually and (especially) collectively is hard.


----------

